# Murica: Mass Shooting Thread



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting.....WHEN WILL IT END!*

Sad that people have gotten numb to this shit


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting.....WHEN WILL IT END!*



virus21 said:


> Sad that people have gotten numb to this shit


its so terrible. its legit like an everyday thing....


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

Reportedly gang related. So likely drug trade related, cartels would never do this though. They deal with their "business" over in Juarez. If shooter was an illegal immigrant Trump will have an orgasm. 

Why would a gang banger go shoot up a Wal-Mart? Unless his girl works there who broke up with him?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

I bet if Americans had more guns this would not happen anymore.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

This weekly mass shooting is getting really tired but what can we really do... guns are embedded in our culture and theres so many guns already out there on the streets that a ban would be virtually useless.

Our gun problem is a shitty situation all around


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

It won't.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

BUT MUH BY GAWG 2ND ADMENMEN 
(Banjo music plays)
YOU AINT NEVER NOT GONE TAKEM ILL TELL YA WUT 

BUNCHA OLD SLAVE OWNERS SAID EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE ONE 
BACK WHEN IT TOOK AN HOUR TO FIRE 5 BULLETS 

USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA
*cums all over an American flag and fails to ever please a woman*


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

WHAT IF DA GUBERMINT SEND TANKS AT US!!!

That how its done?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

It's sad how desensitized I've become to these at this point. I really wish the media would stop glorifying these tragedies and giving these psychos their 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



ObsoleteMule said:


> This weekly mass shooting is getting really tired but what can we really do... guns are embedded in our culture and theres so many guns already out there on the streets that a ban would be virtually useless.
> 
> Our gun problem is a shitty situation all around


A gun grab ban would be counterproductive. It's going to have to be a slow process. The first step would be going after the manufacturers to prevent the sale of further types of guns, rather than trying to take away from the people who already have them. Then instead of making it a criminal offense for having the kind of gun that we want to outlaw, we make it a civil offense with a monetary fine. Like, you want to keep your gun, fine, just don't get caught with it. If you do get caught with it, you pay a 500 fine and have it taken from you. Getting caught in public with an illegal gun is far different from invading homes to take them from people. Then you stop letting people sell the kind of bullets needed to fire those guns.

Guns are not like drugs or booze that they try to ban. It's relatively easy to make your own. How many people know how to make their own guns or their own bullets? Exactly. Like I said, it would be a slow process but the kind of weapons that make it easy to kill a lot of people in a short of time would slowly disappear from the streets.

A complete overhaul of how policing is done should be a part of this equation. So should how we deal with poverty. So should the war on drugs be ended.

There is no one answer and anyone calling for a ban where the government tries to take everyone's guns is a moron. It's going to take a cultural change of society. It ain't going to be easy but it can be done.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Mango13 said:


> It's sad how desensitized I've become to these at this point. I really wish the media would stop glorifying these tragedies and giving these psychos their 5 minutes of fame.


So does Disturbed. Listen to Legion of Monsters.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

I guess thoughts and prayers from the last mass shooting didn't stop this one. What a shame. Every person that utters that garbage should have a brick dropped on their head repeatedly.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Just waiting for the ironic moral superior person telling us we shouldn't use tragedies to push an agenda, the same people that would jump on any bombing to support travel bans.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

Imagine if he had a knife, he could have stabbed twice as many people in the same amount of time.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Draykorinee said:


> Just waiting for the ironic moral superior person trying us we shouldn't use tragedies to push an agenda, the same people that would jump on any bombing to support travel bans.


Guns are seen to have more value than Muslims by Americans.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

No more thoughts or prayers, if you get shot it's your fault, you shouldn't have been lackin'. If you don't want to get got stay strapped, we need more good guys with guns, every man, woman, and child. That way when the shooter pulls out there will be a gun pointed at him from every direction, shooters will need to know Gunkata just to get a shot off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

They're was a theory that increased societal pressure and overpopulation was partially the blame for increased shootings. I'm not justifying this, I just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

You guys aren't thinking and praying hard enough.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Multiple deaths now.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Imagine if he had a knife, he could have stabbed twice as many people in the same amount of time.


it's just fortunate he didn't have a teaspoon

anyway, this came up on my phone while i was at the gym

same old shit again

nothing ever gets done


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Mango13 said:


> It's sad how desensitized I've become to these at this point.


I think that's happening to a lot of us. Not that it's a good thing but we are adjusting and getting used to mass shootings. If we broke down emotionally after every one we'd eventually be in a mental hospital. I'm sure things would be different if we were personally involved as a victim or knew someone who was.

I feel bad for the victims but I still will avoid talking to my wife about it if I can. When I start discussing it is when I start to get angry. The anger doesn't do any good or help bring anyone back.

I have no idea how to stop future mass shootings and I'm sure there will be more. There are a lot of losers out there motivated to kill for all kinds of different reasons.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

Thoughts and prayers.

RIP

Guns didn't do this. Everyone wants to ban guns. No one wants to ban guns. Right wing blah blah blah. Left wing blah blah blah. 

This isn't bait.

See you next thread in a couple of days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers :lelfold


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

Let me guess: "thoughts and prayers" are what will solve these reoccurring incidents right?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Imagine if he had a knife, he could have stabbed twice as many people in the same amount of time.


Ash Williams didn't need an automatic gun of any kind. He was able to defend himself with a chainsaw and a double barrel shotgun. He got 2 shots and had to reload, one handed mind you. And that dude had to defend himself against Deadites.

Americans are a bunch of fucking pussies. 

Be more like Ash.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*

Let's just have an official mass shooting and cop shooting thread since basically it's now a daily occurrence.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

*Update * 
*Source: https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-el...1uvjD2zmory0458ZsNX4CWv5eu3CSIuwGBZJTxQsNDd4k*


> As many as 18 people were killed and dozens more were injured, and a white male in his 20s is in custody after a mass shooting at an El Paso, Texas, Walmart on Saturday morning, officials said.
> 
> The wounded ranged in age from a 2-year-old child to an 82-year-old victim.
> 
> ...













*O SAY CAN YOU SEE!*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

How's it these white terrorists can get taken into custody without a scratch but black people can't get a traffic stop without worrying about getting shot 40 times?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

Looks like a kind of military-grade attack based on what is known at this juncture, with a purported possible white nationalist manifesto for the shooter(s), though the investigation is a newborn.

If the manifesto is accurate, sounds rather environmentalist with oddly balanced and empathetic viewing of non-whites. Peculiar to put it mildly.

Of course the manifesto could be fake. 

Looking more and more like the manifesto was fake. More shall be known soon, however.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

yet again, you tell me why any fucking person should need a gun like that? honestly, its actually fucking ridiculous.

until you sort your gun problem out, this will keep on happening.

mystical thoughts and prayers arnt going to solve this bastard. Stop allowing citizens to own military grade weapons.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How's it these white terrorists can get taken into custody without a scratch but black people can't get a traffic stop without worrying about getting shot 40 times?


I give it about 5 minutes before a bunch of people in here start attacking you for being a bigot or race baiter. 

How dare you mention the link between mass shooting and white people.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

It says something that many of us have bypassed being sterile about this and are now actively just joking about the ridiculous of it all. 

I'm sure we'll get our friend with the statistics to show us that it isn't that bad and how these sorts of deaths are actually lower than in recent pasts. 

We got the thoughts and prayers and the completely vague and meaningless #GunControlNow (who even knows what that is suppose to mean at this point). 

Guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs and wonder how long it'll take before some sort of cultural shift or massive change happens to our society that could possibly change something. Hopefully I don't get shot and killed before something actually is changed.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It says something that many of us have bypassed being sterile about this and are now actively just joking about the ridiculous of it all.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get our friend with the statistics to show us that it isn't that bad and how these sorts of deaths are actually lower than in recent pasts.
> 
> ...


I'll just respond quickly to this, I don't bother anymore, it's pointless.

For change to happen, the fucked up foundation in our society needs to be broken completely down and destroyed for a new to be built, you can't build something solid on something that is broken, which is what everyone keeps trying to do.

A person to fix a simple mental issues uses years to solve it, working on it pretty much every single day, a society that is as mentally unstable and unhealthy as this.. well lets put it this way will take decades, probably closer to centuries to actually fix, from the point people realize what's wrong, till it's solved. The mental institution is no longer a facility, chances are people in mental institutions are more sane than the average human being in this day and age. No one to thank for this than authorities running everything into the ground and the brainless sheep voting for a broken system thinking somehow things will become better. Definition of insanity right there and ironically nothing is more socially accepted than being insane, yet being blind to the fact

:ralph


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Reaper said:


> I give it about 5 minutes before a bunch of people in here start attacking you for being a bigot or race baiter.
> 
> How dare you mention the link between mass shooting and white people.


I got called a bigot for saying guns would be useless against the government's tanks, drones, attack choppers, fighter planes, and bombers. I also got called a bigot for saying that Trump and Brexit were because of white nationalism. That word has been rendered meaningless, it's the easiest way to counterargue when you don't have facts or logic on your side.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

I sometimes wonder how do I live in basically a second or third world country and this kind of stuff doesn't happen. Sure, here is not a safe place or anything like that, but I can assure you that it is very unlikely that I get killed in a mass gathering of people by a fucking maniac who basically has guns that are used in wars or by the military. I see this from the outside and think that it is really easy to stop that, simply don't sell guns to people unless it is really necessary. I still remember that Bowling for Columbine documentary, I was astonished that you can basically get a gun as a gift for opening a bank account, I mean seriously? There is something really fucked up in America


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Mordecay said:


> I sometimes wonder how do I live in basically a second or third world country and this kind of stuff doesn't happen. Sure, here is not a safe place or anything like that, but I can assure you that it is very unlikely that I get killed in a mass gathering of people by a fucking maniac who basically has guns that are used in wars or by the military. I see this from the outside and think that it is really easy to stop that, simply don't sell guns to people unless it is really necessary. I still remember that Bowling for Columbine documentary, I was astonished that you can basically get a gun as a gift for opening a bank account, I mean seriously? There is something really fucked up in America


Well America _is_ a second or third world country when you look at our health care, education, infrastructure, gun violence, and criminal justice system. We're just a really rich second or third world country.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Mordecay said:


> I sometimes wonder how do I live in *basically a second or third world country* and this kind of stuff doesn't happen. Sure, here is not a safe place or anything like that, but I can assure you that it is very unlikely that I get killed in a mass gathering of people by a fucking maniac who basically has guns that are used in wars or by the military. I see this from the outside and think that it is really easy to stop that, simply don't sell guns to people unless it is really necessary. I still remember that Bowling for Columbine documentary, I was astonished that you can basically get a gun as a gift for opening a bank account, I mean seriously? There is something really fucked up in America


what country is this

bit harsh if it's canada

justfied if south africa or n.ireland


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Tag89 said:


> what country is this
> 
> bit harsh if it's canada
> 
> justfied if south africa or n.ireland


Born, raised and sadly still living in Peru


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

didn't even last a week before another mass shooting from an immigrant hating, white nationalist right-wing terrorist. it's almost as if we have a president, a media, and a culture that actively encourage these types of shootings through their hateful rhetoric and fearmongering lies that demonize anyone with a skin color darker than a jar of mayo.

sending my thoughts and prayers to the victims. whatever the fuck that'll do.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

I work at Walmart and earlier they told everyone what had happened at the El Paso store. Some were sad but there was barely a reaction. Just another day in America.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How's it these white terrorists can get taken into custody without a scratch but black people can't get a traffic stop without worrying about getting shot 40 times?


Because the terrorists have guns 8*D




Reaper said:


> I give it about 5 minutes before a bunch of people in here start attacking you for being a bigot or race baiter.
> 
> How dare you mention the link between mass shooting and white people.


To be fair, mass shootings in non-white communities via drive bys and gang shoot outs have been going on for years. It's just the media and most people don't care because it happens in poor neighborhoods made up of people who aren't white. 

There is something with whites and these types of mass shootings. Though to be fair in recent years the mass shooters have been a bit more colorful, we've had some black ones, a few middle eastern ones etc. It seems to have a weird cycle. 

As for any meaningful change to gun culture, good fucking luck. The Government has been trying to alter the behavior of people since the 50's and it hasn't really had the effect they wanted. Hitting gun manufacturers means they move across the border like any good American business and people like this will still be able to get their weapons. Come on, gun running is like the 3rd-4th biggest money maker for the Cartels. We cannot even stop the human trafficking that goes on let alone stop people from getting their hands on something they do want. 

Another issue is that people have a narrow view on gun culture, every time people think of ******** or whatever. Yet American gun culture is far, far bigger than that. We have multi-billion dollar industries built on gun culture, I mean baltimore and chiraq do exist. No group of people in the US is immune from it. Our media celebrates it, Hollywood makes movies about it, Rappers and other musicians make songs about it and the people cannot get enough of it. :shrug


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*

Mug shot of the white terrorist 













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157820471188103169


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



Clique said:


> Mug shot of the white terrorist


Getting Charles Whitman vibes from him


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



Clique said:


> Mug shot of the white terrorist


I guess he finally got tired of being called McLovin


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I guess he finally got tired of being called McLovin


I was going to mention something like this..

Honestly this guy looks like a terrorist. :laugh:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*

Like just don't go out anymore, just bunker on your houses with ton of weapons lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



Clique said:


> Mug shot of the white terrorist


The scariest thing is that he looks like John Q. Public. Just....some guy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*

Thoughts and Prayers time again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



> The suspect in the killing of at least 20 people in El Paso *posted an online manifesto before starting on the deadly rampage that was described by Texas law enforcement and political leaders as hate-filled and racist.*
> 
> Media reports have identified 21-year-old Patrick Crusius of Allen, Texas, as the suspect in the shooting Saturday at a Walmart in the border city.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...VUOzkIocuV96fd0Ihtzc6rwdXD67VbpOBOUtY4rYu81_0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157824321202475009


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well America _is_ a second or third world country when you look at our health care, education, infrastructure, gun violence, and criminal justice system. We're just a really rich second or third world country.


I wouldn't even say it's a "rich" second or third world country since there's never any money to have decent health care, education, infrastructure, gun violence prevention. 

I mean even our "American Exceptionalism" people openly and gleefully admit that taking care of people takes too many resources. Our arm-chair economists love to claim that resources are scarce etc etc therefore we JUST CAN'T DO IT. 

So ok fine. America is a poverty stricken poor ass third world shithole. 

But we can't call it that either because ya know, I'd be asked to leave the country if I hate it so much.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 20 DEAD, 40 Injured*



Miss Sally said:


> Because the terrorists have guns 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked up mass shootings in Hawai'i. There are two entries: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mass_shootings_in_Hawaii

One time in 99 a dude killed 7 people in a Xerox store. The other instance was in 96 and the only fatality was the hostage taker.

Just sayin'...

:shrug


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Spoiler: manifesto















wow (N)


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Reaper said:


> I wouldn't even say it's a "rich" second or third world country since there's never any money to have decent health care, education, infrastructure, gun violence prevention.
> 
> I mean even our "American Exceptionalism" people openly and gleefully admit that taking care of people takes too many resources. Our arm-chair economists love to claim that resources are scarce etc etc therefore we JUST CAN'T DO IT.
> 
> ...


Honestly we have enough money to fund the health care system, but our damn government wants to keep the health business as a damn profitable business to the assholes in the health care. I hate when people argue about health care that Obama made it worse the guy was the one that started to make it more affordable, but no lets all hate on him. That was such BS let me tell you. Now with the guns the NRA are gona be red hot this is something that is happening very often and very scary. They need to really restrict how people are getting guns and also getting back ground checks just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



li/<o said:


> Honestly we have enough money to fund the health care system, but our damn government wants to keep the health business as a damn profitable business to the assholes in the health care. I hate when people argue about health care that Obama made it worse the guy was the one that started to make it more affordable, but no lets all hate on him. That was such BS let me tell you. Now with the guns the NRA are gona be red hot this is something that is happening very often and very scary. They need to really restrict how people are getting guns and also getting back ground checks just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

You know, I could give two shits about what this dude looks like, what he believed in, or any of that. 

All we should need to know is that he is a fucking murderer. End of story. 

The media continues to salivate over this shit because they can break his entire life down like an episode of Criminal Minds, and people keep eating that shit up. We should at least stop doing this shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Following the Christchurch attack on the mosque I sadly predicted that an attack or attacks would ensue before long in the U.S. southwest against Hispanics with white racists effectively blaming immigrants, legal and illegal, for the state of things in the U.S. The manifesto even points out that the government is behind immigration (which, after all, is ultimately just another government program, so to speak), but the author is also bathing in his cowardice, spreading the message to would-be mass shooters to pick soft targets. The attack also happens to come on the heels of that state's Republicans beginning to acknowledge that the population of Texas is now changing rapidly, and their party's prospects of continued long-term success are consequently suffering much as with California a generation ago. With New Zealand and the matter of Muslim immigration, things are far less "baked in the cake" whereas with the U.S. even were a wall built, demographically the U.S. is much further along with its metamorphosis. 

Certainly deserving capital punishment


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> You know, I could give two shits about what this dude looks like, what he believed in, or any of that.
> 
> All we should need to know is that he is a fucking murderer. End of story.
> 
> The media continues to salivate over this shit because they can break his entire life down like an episode of Criminal Minds, and people keep eating that shit up. We should at least stop doing this shit.



I agree and I think the media is partly to blame for the increased frequency these keep happening. Stop glorifying the fucking terrorists and creating copy cat terrorists looking for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Mango13 said:


> I agree and I think the media is partly to blame for the increased frequency these keep happening. Stop glorifying the fucking terrorists and creating copy cat terrorists looking for their 15 minutes of fame.


Agreed as well. The media needs to be held accountable.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

The media knows what they're doing. They stopped showing idiots running on the field during sports broadcasts because they knew it caused copycats. Profilers have been practically begging them to stop for years. They don't care because ratings/money.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Clique said:


> Spoiler: manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe I read all that fuck shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

It will never end, conservative gotta have their guns


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

“When will it end?!”

IDK, ya’ll. 60 people died in Vegas a couple years ago. Sadly, our history tells us that 20 deaths in El Paso isn’t a large enough catalystic event to lead to change. America is well within the midst of the insanity routine. I believe we will self destruct before we get better. I think in this country, we’re collectively waiting on someone else to get the job done. We’re waiting on some big shoe to drop that will lead to an undoing of everything that’s been happening in these past few years. We’re in a sad sad cycle and we need to get uncomfortable.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Clique said:


> Spoiler: manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how he pretends to give a shit about progressive politics in the same breath as when he curses Hispanics


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

This is important.










(BTW I disagree with the camp that says "copycat". Sorry. That ain't true. The vast majority of countries have far fewer mass shootings than this and many go decades in between mass murder incidents. The American issue is not one of "fame")


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

As long as you sell guns like they are part of your normal grocery shopping expect this to happen. I live in what can probably described as a relatively well off 3rd world country in South Africa , but that crap does not happen here. 

It's not because of prices either. It's because of the strict guidelines in actually getting a gun and even stricter laws when actually having to shoot them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

People think Alex Jones is a joke no one listens to. They underestimate how many absolutely bat shit insane people there are in America.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

I dont understand why some americans here dont want such things to be reported in the media? Im dead serious cause i really dont get it. The main point is not about those sick fucks who just want attention, the main point is about the gun problem in the entire US, that shit needs to be fixed and the world needs to know about it.

I wouldnt mind living in US watching pro rasslin live here and there but things like that really scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Clique said:


> “When will it end?!”
> 
> IDK, ya’ll. 60 people died in Vegas a couple years ago. Sadly, our history tells us that 20 deaths in El Paso isn’t a large enough catalystic event to lead to change. America is well within the midst of the insanity routine. I believe we will self destruct before we get better. I think in this country, we’re collectively waiting on someone else to get the job done. We’re waiting on some big shoe to drop that will lead to an undoing of everything that’s been happening in these past few years. We’re in a sad sad cycle and we need to get uncomfortable.


We're not going to get uncomfortable. Baltimore, Chicago, L.A, border gang wars, these places and things have been going on for years and nobody cares and people get used to it. How many people have been killed by drive bys and shootouts in neighborhoods? How many of those incidents got people to change? There is no change and people make money off of it, reporting on it, doing entertainment based on it. There are people who even celebrate it.

Mass shooters won't change that, because like the former I listed people will get used to it. It wouldn't even shock me if there isn't people who are contemplating as we speak turning these shootings into something they can make money off of. 

Ever since Columbine these shootings have become more popular and not with just disgruntled white teenage boys, we've seen people from all colors and walks of life doing it. We just had not to recently, what a gay guy and a trans person trying to do their own Columbine before they were stopped. 

Before Columbine this sorta stuff wasn't really a thing and back then you could still buy all the guns you wanted, so it wasn't that. Something within the mindset of America itself changed. Other countries with gun availability like ours don't have the same issues as America does. The biggest reason why this will never change is because the problem is us, nobody wants to think the problem is them so it must be some outside source. It isn't. So things will never change.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Matthew Keys
‏Verified account @MatthewKeysLive

#BREAKING: 10 dead, 24 injured after shooting at bar in Dayton, Ohio -sources


What the hell is going on? 2 of these in less than 24 hours?

https://www.rt.com/news/465758-active-shooter-in-dayton/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Tsvetoslava said:


> I dont understand why some americans here dont want such things to be reported in the media? Im dead serious cause i really dont get it. The main point is not about those sick fucks who just want attention, the main point is about the gun problem in the entire US, that shit needs to be fixed and the world needs to know about it.
> 
> I wouldnt mind living in US watching pro rasslin live here and there but things like that really scare the shit out of me.


It's not about not reporting it its about not giving these terrorists a platform for their 15 minutes of fame. If they want to report on it fine but don't post the terrorists name, don't interview people that knew them, don't post their bullshit manifestos. 

Focus on the incident itself, the good work the police did, the many heroic actions of people. Just a few pages back there was a post mentioning a guy helped out a bunch of kids that didn't have their parents there with them why doesn't the media focus on shit like that?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



AbareKiller said:


> Matthew Keys
> ‏Verified account @MatthewKeysLive
> 
> #BREAKING: 10 dead, 24 injured after shooting at bar in Dayton, Ohio -sources
> ...


Obviously not enough thinking and praying happened in the last...12 hours since this happened.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

My thoughts and prayers goes out the to the families that lost their members. I can't stand situations like this. It's like. What is the point in going out to any stores without worrying about either getting shot, stabbed or killed by a group of angry people. This is why I kind of wish that Walmart has a uber driver that picks up the stuff you want and take it to your house. But sadly, I don't think that will ever happen. This is reason why I sleep with a bat under the bed, a knife on the shelf, dagger in the closet and cameras in my house so that way I will be safe. Plus my roommate has a gun in the main room's shelf. This world will, be going to hell even further. They say ban guns cause it's so violent. No. It's the people that got their hands on them and not be asked on what the attentions they will have with them. Sick world I am ashamed to be part of.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Mango13 said:


> It's not about not reporting it its about not giving these terrorists a platform for their 15 minutes of fame. If they want to report on it fine but don't post the terrorists name, don't interview people that knew them, don't post their bullshit manifestos.
> 
> Focus on the incident itself, the good work the police did, the many heroic actions of people. Just a few pages back there was a post mentioning a guy helped out a bunch of kids that didn't have their parents there with them why doesn't the media focus on shit like that?


How about instead of not naming him, we just call him "the piece of shit",fair compromise?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Mango13 said:


> It's not about not reporting it its about not giving these terrorists a platform for their 15 minutes of fame. If they want to report on it fine but don't post the terrorists name, don't interview people that knew them, don't post their bullshit manifestos.
> 
> Focus on the incident itself, the good work the police did, the many heroic actions of people. Just a few pages back there was a post mentioning a guy helped out a bunch of kids that didn't have their parents there with them why doesn't the media focus on shit like that?


Its 2019, theres nothing hidden anymore. You cant kill so many people without revealing your identity. I got your point tho.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



AbareKiller said:


> What the hell is going on? 2 of these in less than 24 hours?


This is a surprise to you?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> We're not going to get uncomfortable. Baltimore, Chicago, L.A, border gang wars, these places and things have been going on for years and nobody cares and people get used to it. How many people have been killed by drive bys and shootouts in neighborhoods? How many of those incidents got people to change? There is no change and people make money off of it, reporting on it, doing entertainment based on it. There are people who even celebrate it.
> 
> Mass shooters won't change that, because like the former I listed people will get used to it. It wouldn't even shock me if there isn't people who are contemplating as we speak turning these shootings into something they can make money off of.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Its the people that trigger the weapon, not the weapon itself that is the problem. 
The people who do this will still be monsters even if they didnt have a gun. I dont see them just shrugging their shoulders and think "Well I dont have a gun so its all cool". Just take a car and run people over or build a bomb(dont need much knowledge for that). 

I also agree on the take that people are killed in gang related violence or shootings that involve 1-2 people all the time in the US. But nobody cares about that. Those types of shootings have way more victims that all the mass shootings combined, by a long shot. But its not interesting for the media or the public because its so common.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Another.Shooting.In.Ohio.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Eric Fleischer said:


>


it's missing "muh violent video games."


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Glad to see lott and his terrible study on here, people like to try to suggest that us mass shootings are kinda comparable with Europe which is patently bullshit to anyone with half a brain.

Deep did it in the last gun thread.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Hearing there has been a new shooting somewhere else now as well?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



JustAName said:


> Hearing there has been a new shooting somewhere else now as well?


Yes there was another.

https://www.apnews.com/3b1b785f5b364d9da050bec3d0d48312



> DAYTON, Ohio (AP) — Nine people in Ohio have been killed in the second mass shooting in the U.S. in less than 24 hours, and the suspected shooter is also deceased, police said.
> 
> Dayton police tweeted that an active shooter situation began in the Oregon District at 1 a.m., but officers nearby were able to “put an end to it quickly.” Lt. Col. Matt Carper said at a press conference that the suspect was shot to death by responding officers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

woke up this morning to another one in ohio

was thankful it wasn't in any of the areas where extended family are but just shook my head otherwise

it's a running joke at this point (from an outside US viewpoint)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



JasonLives said:


> The people who do this will still be monsters even if they didnt have a gun. I dont see them just shrugging their shoulders and think "Well I dont have a gun so its all cool". Just take a car and run people over or build a bomb(dont need much knowledge for that).


So what you're saying is that Americans breed and create more monsters than the entire first world combined. 

They'll do it anyways, isn't as much of a defense as you think it is. 

It is in fact a direct condemnation of the civilization that creates the savages.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Nothing justifies hate. Absolutely nothing. This is a sad but true lesson for all of us. 

My condolences the victims' families.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Another one last night.

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Mass-Shooting-Near-Douglas-Park-Playground-Police-518001731.html



> *Seven Wounded In Shooting Near Playground on Chicago's West Side*
> 
> Seven people were wounded in a shooting Sunday as they gathered in Douglas Park on the West Side.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Another one last night.
> 
> https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Mass-Shooting-Near-Douglas-Park-Playground-Police-518001731.html


Sounds like a drive by. And this things is sadly all too common in Chicago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/04/us/dayton-ohio-shooting.html

Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9: Live Updates
Twenty-six others were wounded, the police said. It was the second American mass shooting in 24 hours, and the third in a week.

By Timothy Williams and Daniel Victor

Police officers were nearby, potentially averting a bigger tragedy.
At least nine people were killed and at least 27 were wounded in a shooting early Sunday in Dayton, Ohio, the second deadly American mass shooting in less than 24 hours and the third in a week.

The shooting began at 1:07 a.m. on East Fifth Street in the city’s Oregon entertainment district, which was bustling with more than one thousand late-night revelers enjoying a warm summer evening, Mayor Nan Whaley said. Uniformed officers on routine patrol in the area responded, shooting and killing the gunman within one minute of his first gunshots, she said.

“While this is a terribly sad day for our city, I am amazed by the quick response of Dayton Police that saved literally hundreds of lives,” she said at a news conference.



Ms. Whaley said that victims, including one who is in critical condition and several who were in serious condition, were receiving treatment at local hospitals.

An employee at Ned Peppers, a bar on the street, wrote in a post on Instagram that “all of our staff is safe and our hearts go out to everyone involved as we gather information.”


Little was immediately known about the gunman.
The police have not identified the gunman or a motive for the attack.

The gunman appeared ready to exact an even higher toll. He was outfitted in body armor and carried a rifle and multiple high-capacity magazines for it, Ms. Whaley said.

There were no immediate clues to what might have motivated him, the police said, and no manifesto or social media presence has been found so far.

“We understand that the public wants to know who this person is, and that will be released,” said Richard S. Biehl, Dayton’s police chief. “Obviously, we’re working very hard to give the public an answer as to what the motivation might have been.”


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Is this still the newest one? I only ask cause it's been a few hours already so probably about time for the next one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Blaze said:


> Is this still the newest one? I only ask cause it's been a few hours already so probably about time for the next one.


Im not sure anymore either.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I cant even bring myself to mockingly say "thoughts and prayers".

Seriously America: DO. SOMETHING. ABOUT. THIS.

A part of me though thinks that this has to be it, or we're not far off. There has to be a limit, there has to be a breaking point. There HAS to be. 

Seriously how many people have to die because so many Americans value gun ownership over human life? Something has to be done, the issue has to be addressed, do anything, try anything, try something. Because clearly the gun culture in American in conjunction with the poor mental health that all countries suffer from, and the hate so prevalent in today's society cant just continue. 

Its easy to say this sucks, this is bullshit, this is senseless. But what about the nine more families that are forever broken by this shit, in just this one instance? So much time and effort is put into hating on immigrants, and hating on Muslims, when the real dangers to Americans are other Americans.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

The land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Mass shooting megathread please!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I cant even bring myself to mockingly say "thoughts and prayers".
> 
> Seriously America: DO. SOMETHING. ABOUT. THIS.
> 
> ...


Well don't have people involved with the gun industry have hands in the government (not happening), Don't let people have military level weaponry, put more money in the fuck mental health industry.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

"think you have a problem with guns"

"nah its good"










"think you have a problem with guns"

"nah its good"










"think you have a problem with guns"

"nah its good"










rinse and repeat.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Apparently he murdered his own sister? Have to wonder what would possess someone to do that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Apparently he murdered his own sister? Have to wonder what would possess someone to do that.


I thought this same thing but then immediately counter-thought that he's a mass murdering terrorist that wants suicide by cop. He's really fucked in the head so sistercide is just another check for his insanity.

Charles Whitman killed his mother and wife before he went on his shooting rampage.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Prayers and thoughts


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



MrMister said:


> I thought this same thing but then immediately counter-thought that he's a mass murdering terrorist that wants suicide by cop. He's really fucked in the head so sistercide is just another check for his insanity.
> 
> Charles Whitman killed his mother and wife before he went on his shooting rampage.


You aren't supposed to imply that a white mass murderer who kills their own sibling may have mental problems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> You aren't supposed to imply that a white mass murderer who kills their own sibling may have mental problems.


I did it explicitly though. That's probably worse isn't it. YIKES.

Anyone that doesn't think mental illness has anything to do with this is laughably incorrect.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



MrMister said:


> I did it explicitly though. That's probably worse isn't it. YIKES.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't think mental illness has anything to do with this is laughably incorrect.












I mean wouldn't it be mental illness for ANYBODY to want to mass murder people? But it's only ever talked about when there is a white terrorist attack. 

Why do I still have to take my shoes off by direction of TSA because of the one time "show bomb" attempt or have my groin fondled by a TSA agent because of the one time underwear bomber attempt? Yet successful mass shooting attempts and nothing ever changes?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Fucked up, and a lot of people dont even get how fucking bad an incident like this is because it happens so often. This is one of most despicable things a person can do.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

He killed his sister and her boyfriend in a car before he shot up the club. 9 people were murdered. Six of the nine were African American. His sister was white. So 2 of the other 8 murdered were white.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mean wouldn't it be mental illness for ANYBODY to want to mass murder people? But it's only ever talked about when there is a white terrorist attack.
> 
> Why do I still have to take my shoes off by direction of TSA because of the one time "show bomb" attempt or have my groin fondled by a TSA agent because of the one time underwear bomber attempt? Yet successful mass shooting attempts and nothing ever changes?


Yeah but the answer is to focus more on mental health in other cases of murder, not to dismiss mental health concerns when the murderer is white to be "fair". That's like saying the answer to wealth inequality is to make rich people poorer oh wait that is what people think the answer is. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

RIP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mean wouldn't it be mental illness for ANYBODY to want to mass murder people? But it's only ever talked about when there is a white terrorist attack.
> 
> Why do I still have to take my shoes off by direction of TSA because of the one time "show bomb" attempt or have my groin fondled by a TSA agent because of the one time underwear bomber attempt? Yet successful mass shooting attempts and nothing ever changes?


Steps were taken because airlines were going to lose a ton of money. The US govt is run by corporations. Please understand this.


Oh and yes...pretty much all murder is committed by people with mental issues. Terrorists are severely mentally ill in my totally unprofessional opinion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158069410747375621I do my best to keep from posting about that bitch 45, but I have to shout out Rihanna for sending this message directly to him. 45 IS A RACIST! He is the master manipulator that emboldens white terrorists to commit these shooting massacres to further use white nationalism and white supremacy for the purpose of placing more fear and oppression on black & brown people. “This Is America” and the country is drowning in its own blood. I’m not apathetic to the situation at hand, I’m disgusted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158032034973044736The rapid, steep decline of America does not originate with immigrants or outside invaders. It originates from within the country, its weaponized populace, and from the bowels of the conspiracy media and internet complex. Racism is the match that has lit a fire. The worst part about it is, the torchbearer for racism and chaos is the President of the United States. We must force change. We must eradicate this insidious propensity for violence that permeates the moral fabric of this country.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

thank god he was arrested, tired of these cowards killing themselves so they don't have to answer for their crimes, i say fry the bastard with an electric chair, we have too many of these dumb shooters.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



virus21 said:


> Sounds like a drive by. And this things is sadly all too common in Chicago.


A type of mass shooting that goes virtually unnoticed and not cared about. 




Clique said:


> The rapid, steep decline of America does not originate with immigrants or outside invaders. It originates from within the country, its weaponized populace, and from the bowels of the conspiracy media and internet complex. Racism is the match that has lit a fire. The worst part about it is, the torchbearer for racism and chaos is the President of the United States. We must force change. We must eradicate this insidious propensity for violence that permeates the moral fabric of this country.


Mass shootings have been going on before Trump was even President, some of the worst ones happened before he took office. We have no idea why the Vegas shooter did what he did. A lot of the mass shootings weren't even for racial reasons and many of the shooters come from all different types of backgrounds and ethnicties.

How do we eliminate the violence when it's soaked into our media, entertainment and life styles? How does one eliminate gun culture when it's far beyond simple Second Amendment rhetoric and has turned cities and neighborhoods into war zones?

If we really want to go back in history we can go to the early 1900's- 1930's where gang warfare, cop killing and shootouts were common. Where the media celebrated people like Bonnie and Clyde. Before them, people like Jessie James. This problem is more than a century old. It touches everyone's lives and as America becomes more multicultural/Ethnic, whatever you want to call it, those people have also become willing participants in the culture.

So I'm serious, from a big picture standpoint, how does one fix this old problem? Because people seem to not get enough of violence.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

another one ? not suprising in the age of Trump, can we stop with this "we need guns in case the guberment goes bad so we can rebel" type shit ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


>





Mordecay said:


> Just gonna leave this here


Until America is ready to have a heart to heart conservation on white extremism this will continue to happen. The FBI Director recently told a Congressional committee about the danger of white domestic terrorism, but it's not enough. 

People on Fox News, similar media outlets and representatives of their ideology have been blaming video games and mental illness. Nah fuck that. It's always an excuse. Minorities don't get the same treatment. They are immediately a thug or terrorist even if mental illness may be a factor. That label allows white media to _de-humanize_ the minority suspect while calling the white suspect mentally ill allows that suspect to have the image of _human_ sympathy. It's been that way for a long time. 

America has all the smoke in the world for the races in those pictures, but turns the other cheek when it's incel, 4chan/8 chan white supremacist mom's basement garbage who bury themselves in hate, sexism, racism and even 45's hateful rhetoric and fear mongering about invasions at his klan rallies. They soak all that shit, then plan murders and then go out and do it. It's white domestic terrorism.

If you take a look at the mass shootings in the last year, several of them had very similar profiles. 

It's time to stop making excuses in order to protect racial pride or racial identity and deflect blame elsewhere. I'm sick of it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158136097924374528
Sounds like a Bernie/Warren loving socialist. Guess that means they're responsible for the murders, and if you agree with him on gun control/other issues then you support his murders. That's how this works, right? Just going by the completely deranged clown show posts in the El Paso thread, blaming Trump/Trump supporters for the El Paso killings for having similar concerns about unfettered immigration from the third world. Because wanting borders is somehow equatable with being OK with mass murder.

It's never going to stop because people are more interested in their own emotionally satisfying narrative/delusion about what the root causes are than trying to understand anything or anybody.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

White supremacy is a delusion and delusions are a mental illness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158136097924374528
> Sounds like a Bernie/Warren loving socialist. Guess that means they're responsible for the murders, and if you agree with him on gun control/other issues then you support his murders. That's how this works, right? Just going by the completely deranged clown show posts in the El Paso thread, blaming Trump/Trump supporters for the El Paso killings for having similar concerns about unfettered immigration from the third world. Because wanting borders is somehow equatable with being OK with mass murder.
> 
> It's never going to stop because people are more interested in their own emotionally satisfying narrative/delusion about what the root causes are than trying to understand anything or anybody.












If you thought my post was talking about the Dayton shooter, it wasn't. My post was a direct response to those two graphics.

However, the only difference between this guy and the El Paso shooter is that this Dayton guy was an extremist who appeared to be far left. Based on that post from the classmate, he's most likely incel, sexist garbage too. Again, he fits the profile of a white domestic terrorist as mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Yeah this Dayton shooter seemed like he was fucking crazy. And I agree crazy people can't have access to guns.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Headliner said:


> If you thought my post was talking about the Dayton shooter, it wasn't. My post was a direct response to those two graphics.
> 
> However, the only difference between this guy and the El Paso shooter is that this Dayton guy was an extremist who appeared to be far left. Based on that post from the classmate, he's most likely incel, sexist garbage too. Again, he fits the profile of a white domestic terrorist as mentioned in my previous post.


I didn't see your post and wasn't referencing it. 

I agree these people are incel trash. I think that has far more to do with this than whatever bullshit political justifications they may give, left or right. These are sick people, and I don't mean they have some illness out of their control, I'm not absolving them of responsibility. I'm saying the way they live their lives, however they got to that point, has made them fucked up in the head. I'm not empathetic. I want them dead, I just wish they didn't take anyone else with them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158059663822393348
Yikes.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I want to see a Tarantino movie where these pathetic incels with delusions of grandeur who think they're political revolutionaries because they can recite fringe political nonsense and shoot unarmed innocent people get their heads repeatedly crushed against the wall by Brad Pitt.

Or at least a Brad Pitt type.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Great, another one of those "give me a cause" dudes who jump between poser socialism and fascism at the drop of a hat depending on their paranoia of the year. The only thing that matches their silly extremism is their fickleness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

It's crazy that there's often so many excuses made for these people. They're total scumbags simple as that.

Also crazy that Trump is talking about how we have to stop the hate when he's a hate monger.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Do we really need to call it "excuse making" to say a mass murderer is mentally ill? I think Charles Manson was mentally ill. Doesn't mean he's not responsible for his actions. That's not making an excuse, it's describing reality. People need to be able to describe reality without this nonsensical, nonproductive backlash. So we're supposed to say that people who are capable of murdering a bunch of innocents are perfectly healthy and just happen to be evil for no discernible reason? Pretty sure no psychologist would agree with that, and ignoring reality helps absolutely no one, regardless of how self-righteous it makes you feel. It's like giving yourself a pat on the back for NOT murdering someone. How terribly vain.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> A type of mass shooting that goes virtually unnoticed and not cared about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe first accept and know, that this doesn't happen in other 1st world countries. Countries where there is plenty of glorification of violence in media happens all the time. Throughout history and continuing.

The authorities don't want to even take the first step in tackling the gun culture you speak of it seems - leaders that represent people and that influence their citizens need to speak out and say it's not acceptable. Not just talk either, put actions behind those words. If more and more do it then you start to get change. It can be done.

But first, the acceptance that there is a huge problem surrounding this, not a knee-jerk defensive reaction that so many have. Guns need to be detached from blind patriotism over time for a start. The ability to handle huge rifles have nothing to do with loving your country. The continued normalisation of guns makes these public shootings more likely and the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Another day, another shooting.

Let me sum up what will happen.

Excuses will be made, thoughts and prayers will be sent, and nothing will be done.

See you in a few weeks at the next one.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Mordecay said:


> I sometimes wonder how do I live in basically a second or third world country and this kind of stuff doesn't happen. *Sure, here is not a safe place or anything like that, but I can assure you that it is very unlikely that I get killed in a mass gathering of people by a fucking maniac who basically has guns that are used in wars or by the military.* I see this from the outside and think that it is really easy to stop that, simply don't sell guns to people unless it is really necessary. I still remember that Bowling for Columbine documentary, I was astonished that you can basically get a gun as a gift for opening a bank account, I mean seriously? There is something really fucked up in America


Uh... it's very unlikely for you to be killed in America by a mass shooter. The population of the U.S. is about 330,000,000. Last year 387 were killed in mass shootings.

That means if you live in the U.S., there is a *.000001* chance that your death will be caused by a mass shooting.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Do we really need to call it "excuse making" to say a mass murderer is mentally ill? I think Charles Manson was mentally ill. Doesn't mean he's not responsible for his actions. That's not making an excuse, it's describing reality. People need to be able to describe reality without this nonsensical, nonproductive backlash. So we're supposed to say that people who are capable of murdering a bunch of innocents are perfectly healthy and just happen to be evil for no discernible reason? Pretty sure no psychologist would agree with that, and ignoring reality helps absolutely no one, regardless of how self-righteous it makes you feel. It's like giving yourself a pat on the back for NOT murdering someone. How terribly vain.


The point is not to blame it solely on mental illness. I've said it before and I'll say it again but there are a wealth of studies out there that show mentally ill people are less likely to commit violence. It's an easy way out to stop at mental illness and go no further when trying to address the problem.

The loud voices talking about this within society need to be very, very careful on correlating these horrific events with 'mental illness' as a whole. To stigmatise mental conditions even further would be a disaster and completely unfair to people diagnosed with depression and anxiety for example. It will create more disenfranchised people which is never a good thing.

A big factor here is the continued normalisation of these public shootings. Monkey see Monkey do. Mix that with the US love affair with guns and the equivalent fear of other people shooting you, is anyone really surprised?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

What libs and anti-gun advocates don't understand is that these shootings inspire more law abiding citizens to want to buy a gun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Uh... it's very unlikely for you to be killed in America by a mass shooter. The population of the U.S. is about 330,000,000. Last year 387 were killed in mass shootings.
> 
> That means if you live in the U.S., there is a *.000001* chance that your death will be caused by a mass shooting.


I am 28 years old, do you know how many mass shootings we have had here in that period? 1. So I guess my chances would still be worse in America.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Another day, another shooting.
> 
> Let me sum up what will happen.
> 
> ...


At this rate "weeks" is fairly optimistic


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



yeahbaby! said:


> Maybe first accept and know, that this doesn't happen in other 1st world countries. Countries where there is plenty of glorification of violence in media happens all the time. Throughout history and continuing.
> 
> The authorities don't want to even take the first step in tackling the gun culture you speak of it seems - leaders that represent people and that influence their citizens need to speak out and say it's not acceptable. Not just talk either, put actions behind those words. If more and more do it then you start to get change. It can be done.
> 
> But first, the acceptance that there is a huge problem surrounding this, not a knee-jerk defensive reaction that so many have. Guns need to be detached from blind patriotism over time for a start. The ability to handle huge rifles have nothing to do with loving your country. The continued normalisation of guns makes these public shootings more likely and the proof is in the pudding.


It's not like there aren't other countries that have lax views on guns like America has and they don't struggle with mass shootings like we do. Before the Christchurch shooting there doesn't seem to be a huge history of it in NZ. The man who committed the action was inspired by other terrorist attacks, not because NZ sold semi-auto rifles.

So why is this an American issue and not really an issue for others? Even in Mexico with cartel killings, mass shootings while they happen mostly have a direct purpose. They're targeting rivals etc. Even when the cartels have killed American citizens it's been fairly calculated, our shootings are much more random and don't always share a common goal.

This means unless America changes it's entire culture and I don't mean some light gun control but an overhaul of our media, entertainment, views on guns and our direct reaction to hostility, preconceived or otherwise. Then these shootings will continue to happen.

I don't expect anything to change, why? Because every Nation gets used to the things that happen within it. South America is used to Cartel violence, Italy is used to mafia violence, parts of Europe are getting used to upsurges in rape. The UK has quite a lot of knife related violence and the Government turns a blind eye to grooming gangs and mass molestation. India has major rape issues, Mid East, even in the civil areas kills homosexuals and tolerates abuse to women and Islamic terror. The list goes on.


Now before anyone implies anything, I'm simply saying every Nation has it's things that make everyone go "What the fuck is wrong with that place?" yet not many do anything. The people get used to it. The same will happen with the US and these shootings, it will be like drive by shootings or a typical day in Chiraq etc, nobody will care. :shrug


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Mordecay said:


> I am 28 years old, do you know how many mass shootings we have had here in that period? 1. So I guess my chances would still be worse in America.


Be that as it may, it's still highly unlikely. Don't get me wrong it's fucking sickening to see it happening more and more, but the odds of you being killed in a mass shooting here in the states is about the same as being struck by lightning. These stories just get more national coverage which creates more hysteria.

Drunk drivers kill more than 10,000 americans every year but the only reason that's not a national discussion is because neither political party has anything invested in it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Do we really need to call it "excuse making" to say a mass murderer is mentally ill? I think Charles Manson was mentally ill. Doesn't mean he's not responsible for his actions. That's not making an excuse, it's describing reality. People need to be able to describe reality without this nonsensical, nonproductive backlash. So we're supposed to say that people who are capable of murdering a bunch of innocents are perfectly healthy and just happen to be evil for no discernible reason? Pretty sure no psychologist would agree with that, and ignoring reality helps absolutely no one, regardless of how self-righteous it makes you feel. It's like giving yourself a pat on the back for NOT murdering someone. How terribly vain.


Son of Sam had a dog talking to him, he killed people, pretty sure he was mentally ill, chef jeff, bundy, Zodiac, all of them. 

Mentally ill people while many are harmless can cause great violence and show no empathy for others or any remorse. Mentally ill people can be very calculating and pull off complex plans.

I have no idea why people think mentally ill people are retarded and just run around flailing their arms in the air like crazy people. In reality, most don't. The most dangerous ones tend to be loners and go under the radar. 

Has anyone said that mental illness is sorely to blame for these actions? The biggest reason mentally ill people do these things is because they cannot tell fantasy from reality, it's why you always have someone imitating what they see on tv, in games etc while 99.9% of the population knows it's nothing. There's a reason why people who are ill get afraid and create elaborate fantasies in which they MUST take action or people are out to get them. They literally believe in what they're doing.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Miss Sally said:


> Son of Sam had a dog talking to him, he killed people, pretty sure he was mentally ill, chef jeff, bundy, Zodiac, all of them.
> 
> Mentally ill people while many are harmless can cause great violence and show no empathy for others or any remorse. Mentally ill people can be very calculating and pull off complex plans.
> 
> ...


Sounds like lack of parenting, lack of guidance and lack of values to me.

Parents are either complete fucking losers who don't give a shit or they wanna be their child's best friend and don't instill any tough love. By the time these children reach adulthood they're confused and unable to cope with their problems. 

Make no mistake, these mass shootings are acts of *cowardice*. These are *selfish* brats who are lonely and angry and want others to share in their misery.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Do we really need to call it "excuse making" to say a mass murderer is mentally ill? People need to be able to describe reality without this nonsensical, nonproductive backlash. So we're supposed to say that people who are capable of murdering a bunch of innocents are perfectly healthy and just happen to be evil for no discernible reason?


Here's one of the questions that comes from situations like these.

"Why are white men NEVER classified as terrorists?"

That's one of the big questions that gets asked and yet no one wants to give a straightforward answer. These tragedies happen year after year and we see the same patterns every time. Either he's either a white supremacist/nationalist or angry about his social standing with the fairer sex. But no matter his camp, he most often has a criminal history, manifesto or a very telling social media presence (racist/sexist posts, links to club websites), etc. Then he decides to act and suddenly he's mentally ill.

These guys go out into public with a mission of causing pain and spreading the message of their ideals and beliefs through violence and fear, yet because of the color of their skin they're not called terrorists. Why is that?

These guys have a message, they use violence and fear, they kill as many people as they can as fast as they can, and they are prepared to die when doing so. So again, why are monsters like Elliot Rogers, El Paso, Dayton Ohio, Garlic Festival, Sandy Hook, Dark Knight Rises Shooter, Vegas Shooter, Waffle House Shooter, etc etc etc., NOT called terrorists? Why does the matter of their skin color dictate what label they're given?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I mean, given that the overwhelming majority of the people in this county wouldn't think to commit a mass shooting, plus the actual mindset you need to have to think about and plan such a catastrophe, I don't see how you can't just call these type of people mentally ill. 

And mentally ill is NOT supposed to cover up anything to act as an excuse. I consider them mentally ill because it takes a truly sick, depraved, messed up in the head individual to go out and commit this sort of act. 



Stormbringer said:


> Here's one of the questions that comes from situations like these.
> 
> "Why are white men NEVER classified as terrorists?"
> 
> ...


It doesn't, or it shouldn't anyway.

I've never focused on that aspect of it because I don't think race is really important in this scenario. What is important is that these events continue to happen, they are continually hyped up by every media outlet, everybody says we should be doing something, politicians say they'll do something, nothing gets done, and we get this happening again. 

I feel like trying to figure out labeling them is a waste of time in my eyes, a fight that shouldn't really be bothered with. In my eyes he could be black, white, gay, transgendered, hell he could have 3 dicks and be purple. All I care about is that he is a sick mentally ill murderer, and these keep happening in places we don't expect to be in fear for our lives. That is enough of a problem for me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

But the way these acts get classified changes the way they are handled and investigated. If we can get some of that counter terrorism money and use it to monitor the web traffic these hub sites get, maybe we can curb these acts. Put people on urban terrorism lists can go hand in hand with background checks to keep heavy weaponry out of these people's hands.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Yeah but the answer is to focus more on mental health in other cases of murder, not to dismiss mental health concerns when the murderer is white to be "fair". That's like saying the answer to wealth inequality is to make rich people poorer oh wait that is what people think the answer is. :lol


Of course redistribution of wealth via taxes is the answer. You need to spend it smartly on health care and education. Just changing the laws in these sectors would lead to a re-distribution of wealth by stopping the pharma/insurance and gun law/military sectors from milking the American society dry. 

Free college education would allow far more people of all areas of society to improve their standard of living. Of course that would require a desire to create such a more level playing field.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Stormbringer said:


> Here's one of the questions that comes from situations like these.
> 
> "Why are white men NEVER classified as terrorists?"


Such an important question about an issue that when tackled will help exactly zero people and save exactly zero lives. Classifying lone wolf fringe weirdos as terrorists isn't going to change how the government counters them because there is no organized network to counter-act. 4chan/Twitter incels are not Al-Qaeda. There is no grand conspiracy of young white men getting together and killing people. 

Who fucking cares what buzz words the media uses? Fuck 'em. They're all liars and crooks anyway.

The virtue signaling has got to stop. "Let's start calling white mass shooters terrorists! That'll change...something!" No. People just say this shit to feel woke and self-righteous. Doesn't accomplish a damn thing.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Miss Sally said:


> Son of Sam had a dog talking to him, he killed people, pretty sure he was mentally ill, chef jeff, bundy, Zodiac, all of them.
> 
> Mentally ill people while many are harmless can cause great violence and show no empathy for others or any remorse. Mentally ill people can be very calculating and pull off complex plans.
> 
> ...


All of this can also be said for quote unquote regular people. People do not need to have mental health problems to hurt others (as we know them, or at least acknowledge them) Some people can be put in big positions of power abuse that position and commit violence. Others feel like they are so totally disenfranchised and threatened it's natural to lash out. 

I think you're assuming a lot too when it comes to your summation of mental illness either, it's more complicated than that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> Such an important question about an issue that when tackled will help exactly zero people and save exactly zero lives. Classifying lone wolf fringe weirdos as terrorists isn't going to change how the government counters them because there is no organized network to counter-act. 4chan/Twitter incels are not Al-Qaeda. There is no grand conspiracy of young white men getting together and killing people.
> 
> Who fucking cares what buzz words the media uses? Fuck 'em. They're all liars and crooks anyway.
> 
> The virtue signaling has got to stop. "Let's start calling white mass shooters terrorists! That'll change...something!" No. People just say this shit to feel woke and self-righteous. Doesn't accomplish a damn thing.


Yes it does matter because it reflects culture, society, and that makes a difference. It makes a difference for how authorities react and how these acts are seen. It's sociology basically.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Be that as it may, it's still highly unlikely. Don't get me wrong it's fucking sickening to see it happening more and more, but the odds of you being killed in a mass shooting here in the states is about the same as being struck by lightning. These stories just get more national coverage which creates more hysteria.
> 
> Drunk drivers kill more than 10,000 americans every year but the only reason that's not a national discussion is because neither political party has anything invested in it.


You can't campaign on taking peoples cars away or alcohol away. But the connection that I see between drunk driving and mass shootings is mental health and no party wants to even acknowledge this problem, let alone tackle it. Why is that? Well, they gain more from not actually solving problems, to be honest.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Why do they always release the fuckers name? That just guarantees future fuckwits cause they want to be notorious


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I don't think that labelling them "terrorist" is appropriate because that word has been used to create too many wars and innocent victims around the world. We shouldn't rush to get the media to label them either - even if it is true. This has absolutely nothing to do with race/ethnic identity. 

(I'm not saying that they aren't terrorists, I'm saying that the government using that word has rarely resulted in net positive gain over loss).


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Incel loser as always when it's a leftie.

The answer to wealth inequality is to make rich people poorer mind.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Reaper said:


> I don't think that labelling them "terrorist" is appropriate because that word has been used to create too many wars and innocent victims around the world. We shouldn't rush to get the media to label them either - even if it is true. This has absolutely nothing to do with race/ethnic identity.
> 
> (I'm not saying that they aren't terrorists, I'm saying that the government using that word has rarely resulted in net positive gain over loss).



This is taken from the Patriot Act



> A person engages in domestic terrorism if they do an act "dangerous to human life" that is a violation of the criminal laws of a state or the United States, if the act appears to be intended to: (i) intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination or kidnapping.


By definition these fuckers are Domestic Terrorists and should be treated and charged as such.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I'm so desensitized by all this crap anymore that all I wanna do is go to work and go home. They actually make us take an active shooter defensive course at work every year as if it's expected to happen. Like what the hell.


----------



## Jmodods (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Reaper said:


> I don't think that labelling them "terrorist" is appropriate because that word has been used to create too many wars and innocent victims around the world. We shouldn't rush to get the media to label them either - even if it is true. This has absolutely nothing to do with race/ethnic identity.
> 
> (I'm not saying that they aren't terrorists, I'm saying that the government using that word has rarely resulted in net positive gain over loss).


No, terrorist is the right word


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

T & P

(Just saving my self some time in the long run. Who has time to type out "Thoughts & Prayers" so damn often?!)


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> Now before anyone implies anything, I'm simply saying every Nation has it's things that make everyone go "What the fuck is wrong with that place?" yet not many do anything. The people get used to it. The same will happen with the US and these shootings, it will be like drive by shootings or a typical day in Chiraq etc, nobody will care. :shrug


So the comparison with the UK and knife crime doesn't work because there is zero apathy to it in the UK, we haven't accepted, sorry but they're just not equatable. It is forefront of crime prevention, it is consistently a big part of bipartisan agreement, not arguments. No one is shouting 2nd amendment etc.

When Dunblane happened we banned guns. When Acid attacks spiked we banned acid in stores. When Knife crime shot up we restricted sales to over 18s as well as increasing stop and search powers, and now Bojo wants to increase police numbers based nearly exclusively on the issue of knife crime. We haven't sat and done nothing.

Whilst its true grooming gangs were ignored, as soon as the scandals hit, much like Hollywood, there was action, the Government have done multiple investigations and bipartisan legal and financial changes since.

You're painting an inaccurate picture of responses, I'm not debating the effectiveness yet because clearly knife crime among gangs is still an issue, but the conflation of gangland knife crime with random mass shootings is in itself entirely unhelpful.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

After these shooters' reign of terror is over and they are sitting later in custody I wonder if they think it was all worth it knowing that they may soon get the death penalty themselves. They took and ruined many lives but they didn't change the world the way they wanted to.

I personally think the death penalty is too good for them and not enough deterrent to the next loser with the same dumb ideas. Let them live in GenPop trying to dodge shanks and dicks for the next 20 years until their clock runs out from one way or another. Allow the media inside the prison to exploit their misery. Some people aren't afraid to die but does anyone want long-term suffering and abuse?


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

It sucks that innocent people have lost their lives, but at the same time I'm left feeling like I don't actually care a fucking bit and honestly struggle to have sympathy when military grade weapons are readily available to the public for "protection" but then that same public are asked to send their thoughts and prayers to the families of the victims.

What does it say about you as a person if someone breaks into your house and, rather than call the police there and then, you call the police to say you've blown said intruder's head into a million pieces like a fucking watermelon with a riot team shotgun?

America is like the edgy, depressed, feminist teen who posts cryptic messages on Facebook like "wow whatever", and people pop up and say "you okay?" and they respond "yep fine, don't worry about me", until they actually want you to worry about them. If you keep making the same mistakes, the same things are going to happen.

God isn't real, but guns fucking are.

To say America is supposed to be one of the most powerful countries in the world, it sure seems like one of the most closeted, uneducated, embarrassing and pathetic ones going - and this is coming from someone who's fucking PM (prez) is this clown!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Miss Sally said:


> Son of Sam had a dog talking to him, he killed people, pretty sure he was mentally ill, chef jeff, bundy, Zodiac, all of them.
> 
> *Mentally ill people while many are harmless can cause great violence and show no empathy for others or any remorse. *Mentally ill people can be very calculating and pull off complex plans.
> 
> I have no idea why people think mentally ill people are retarded and just run around flailing their arms in the air like crazy people. In reality, most don't. The most dangerous ones tend to be loners and go under the radar.


Maybe it's just the wording here, but please be precise when saying mentally ill people "show no empathy for others or any remorse". While you preface that with the obligatory _many are harmless_, most people hear "mentally ill" and go with the latter half of your opening sentence as the whole truth when talking mental illness beyond depression/anxiety. I'm mentally ill, I have the big, scary, delusional, full crazy mental illness that everyone equates with violence, and I'm as gentle as can be. Some people, some of them psychotic, lack empathy and remorse, but both are traits of sociopaths and those very damaged by abuse or trauma, not mentally ill people in general. 



Miss Sally said:


> Has anyone said that mental illness is sorely to blame for these actions? The biggest reason mentally ill people do these things is because they cannot tell fantasy from reality, it's why you always have someone imitating what they see on tv, in games etc while 99.9% of the population knows it's nothing. There's a reason why people who are ill get afraid and create elaborate fantasies in which they MUST take action or people are out to get them. They literally believe in what they're doing.


People with mental illness have a very real fear of being scapegoated. It's happened before and we make a convenient target for explaining away complex issues like mass shooting motives. While I agree that mental illness often plays a role in murders it's only one part of the equation. Grabbing onto mental illness as the primary cause ignores the social aspects; online echo chambers, radicalization (religious, political, ideological, etc), peer interactions and family dynamics. 



CamillePunk said:


> Such an important question about an issue that when tackled will help exactly zero people and save exactly zero lives. Classifying lone wolf fringe weirdos as terrorists isn't going to change how the government counters them because there is no organized network to counter-act. 4chan/Twitter incels are not Al-Qaeda. *There is no grand conspiracy of young white men getting together and killing people.
> *
> Who fucking cares what buzz words the media uses? Fuck 'em. They're all liars and crooks anyway.
> 
> The virtue signaling has got to stop. "Let's start calling white mass shooters terrorists! That'll change...something!" No. People just say this shit to feel woke and self-righteous. Doesn't accomplish a damn thing.


But many, I'd even guess most, of them do have very real communities that feed their ideas in online circle jerks. You know this, just like anyone else with internet experience beyond facebook and snapchat does. Look at the reaction threads to these events in less, er, 'normie' forums; I've read some mind-blowing shit, or it would be mind-blowing if it weren't all so repetitive and expected by this point. While some posters spreading memes and jokes are kids being internet funny enough aren't that it's a massive problem. In every thread there are true believers who've bought into it all as reality.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

I live in Springfield, Ohio but grew up in Dayton and I was just down there last weekend, crazy


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Ygor said:


> I personally think the death penalty is too good for them and not enough deterrent to the next loser with the same dumb ideas.


I rarely agree with you but this is one of those occasions.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

"First step in solving any problem is recognizing there is one".


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

"First step in solving any problem is recognizing there is one".


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



yeahbaby! said:


> All of this can also be said for quote unquote regular people. People do not need to have mental health problems to hurt others (as we know them, or at least acknowledge them) Some people can be put in big positions of power abuse that position and commit violence. Others feel like they are so totally disenfranchised and threatened it's natural to lash out.
> 
> I think you're assuming a lot too when it comes to your summation of mental illness either, it's more complicated than that.


I never said normal people cannot. Mental illness is complex, it's not my area but I'm quite sure I deal with them more than most people. There are many reasons people do things, mental illness is just one of those things that can trigger such an action.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

I honestly think its time to say fuck the 2nd amendment. Too many innocent people are dying due to others being pissed off and its not fair


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Its time to say fuck the 2nd amendment like I said in the el paso shooting topic. Notice how rarely no where else in the world have mass shootings like these? Granted paris and new zeland a couple times but over all no where else. I love america but at the same time scared as fuck. Its my biggest fear dying in a mass shooting....


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Draykorinee said:


> So the comparison with the UK and knife crime doesn't work because there is zero apathy to it in the UK, we haven't accepted, sorry but they're just not equatable. It is forefront of crime prevention, it is consistently a big part of bipartisan agreement, not arguments. No one is shouting 2nd amendment etc.
> 
> When Dunblane happened we banned guns. When Acid attacks spiked we banned acid in stores. When Knife crime shot up we restricted sales to over 18s as well as increasing stop and search powers, and now Bojo wants to increase police numbers based nearly exclusively on the issue of knife crime. We haven't sat and done nothing.
> 
> ...


Your Governments actions against it has created the best memes because it looks completely ineffectual. I use the UK knife violence as an example of those of us who don't live there who look and question what's going on.

As for your molestation issues your Government only acted after it was lit up on the news. I wonder how much more grooming cases have gone without making the news? your Government knew, your Police force knew, there had been at times murders of the victims and people came forward. Your Government did not wish to do anything about it.

What if the media never caught on? would anything have been done? Doubtful. Also with so many people knowing it seems more were apathetic until it became big news. Don't worry if these mass shootings didn't hit the MSM, nobody would really care either.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> Your Governments actions against it has created the best memes because it looks completely ineffectual. I use the UK knife violence as an example of those of us who don't live there who look and question what's going on.


Thats not egregious then, I thought when you said 'people get used to it' you were trying to equate the apathy towards gun violence in the US with the UK and knife crime, we are the opposite, knife crime is a bipartisan issue where all parties pretty much want to do the same thing. You won't get a single Brit who is looking at rising knife crime and going 'thoughts and prayers', mainly because were an irreligious country but also because we're not apathetic to the situatiuon.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Draykorinee said:


> Thats not egregious then, I thought when you said 'people get used to it' you were trying to equate the apathy towards gun violence in the US with the UK and knife crime, we are the opposite, knife crime is a bipartisan issue where all parties pretty much want to do the same thing. You won't get a single Brit who is looking at rising knife crime and going 'thoughts and prayers', mainly because were an irreligious country but also because we're not apathetic to the situatiuon.


Nope. Was just making the point that everywhere has it's thing where outsiders look at them and are like "The fuck?". Apathy may occur, it has for some Nations. People can get used to anything, else the shit that happens wouldn't. 

I wish it weren't so but it seems to be the case, hopefully your Government can solve your issue. I think for us the problem is so huge that people miss the forest for the trees because the problem is massive and complex. So they only see bits and pieces.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*






Glendon Oakley is a hero for saving young lives during this horrific event. Bless him.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Trump : Its da video Gamez. Fuck off.

Trump: They should face the death penalty...Yeah that'll work because these guys are always so scared of dying. 

Red flag law seems like a good idea however so 1 of them is okay.

Love the whole, we'll give you gun reform but you got to give us some immigration changes too...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> You can't campaign on taking peoples cars away or alcohol away. But the connection that I see between drunk driving and mass shootings is mental health and no party wants to even acknowledge this problem, let alone tackle it. Why is that? Well, they gain more from not actually solving problems, to be honest.


Do other countries not have mental health issues too? This is such a NRA talking point.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> Do other countries not have mental health issues too? This is such a NRA talking point.


For a supposed first world country, United States neglects its mental health issues.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

seems like no other countires have this problem nearly as much as the us. its sad. every other country has strict gun laws


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A Republican Representative just responded to a mass shooting in her state by literally writing a manifesto a white terrorist mass shooter would write. Smh, I can't. 











And 45's dumbass doesn't even know or sincerely care what city the damn shooting took place at.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

The antifa terrorists need to be put down.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clique said:


> A Republican Representative just responded to a mass shooting in her state by literally writing a manifesto a white terrorist mass shooter would write. Smh, I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What decade it this idiot from, because this looks like the shit we got in the 90s by bible thumpers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> For a supposed first world country, United States neglects its mental health issues.


Compared to which other first world country?

One could just as well say, for a supposed first world country, United States neglects its guns ownership issue.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> Compared to which other first world country?
> 
> One could just as well say, for a supposed first world country, United States neglects its guns ownership issue.


Yes, but the guns were always around. Do you not question why in the past 20 years there has been a spike in mass shootings? This is a moral fabric and cultural issue. I'm not saying don't change gun laws or do change gun laws. I'm saying that isn't the root of the problem.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

I dont feel like the Us neglects its mental health issues, alot of it has to do with people not admitting that something is wrong. Alot of people that have mental health issues dont like admitting they do because if they do they know there guns will get taken away in my opinion. What I think the US should do is if anyone has had any type of mental health issue or was thought to have a mental health issue they need to not be able to buy a gun at all. Honestly the only people that should have access to buy an AR should be police and military. Why does anyone else need an AR? I honestly dont understand why you would. You can hunt easily with a shotgun or a rifle or a pistol. Too many innocent people are dying because we the US are fucking dumb as shit with our gun laws. They keep saying it needs to change but it never does. If im not mistaken doesnt the NRA always give a big donation to whoever is president? Its like they know its a problem but they are funding the president to keep guns steadily available to people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

:lmao they even said thanks Obama :lmao

Trump mixed up Toledo and Dayton btw. This fucking guy.

@virus21 I was thinking the same thing. This person is really old.


:lmao blaming Colin Kaepernick :lmao

I mean this issue is complex, but this person is unintentional comedy and cannot be taken seriously.

edit3: But it does show you that people like her are part of the complex problem. It's bad enough Congress works for corporations mostly, but we have total fucking idiots in there on top of this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> Yes, but the guns were always around. Do you not question why in the past 20 years there has been a spike in mass shootings? This is a moral fabric and cultural issue. I'm not saying don't change gun laws or do change gun laws. I'm saying that isn't the root of the problem.


Are you saying mental health issues were not around before too? 

Maybe it is the internet causing the spike in mass shooting since it is a new factor compared to years ago when guns were always around? <sarcasm>

But I agree one root cause for the spike in mass shooting is a cultural issue. Gun ownership is fetishsized by the gun manufacturers into a symbol for freedom to sell guns that prevent any meaningful laws to be enforced.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

I can't make you stop posting, but all non-Americans your input is totally useless. We don't really care what you think and you're not going to solve this issue. So yeah, please learn American or just stop posting. Ultimately it's your call though. I'm just giving some advice so you stop looking ignorant.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Clique said:


> A Republican Representative just responded to a mass shooting in her state by literally writing a manifesto a white terrorist mass shooter would write. Smh, I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure this isn't from the Onion? :lmao


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



MrMister said:


> I can't make you stop posting, but all non-Americans your input is totally useless. We don't really care what you think and you're not going to solve this issue. So yeah, please learn American or just stop posting. Ultimately it's your call though. I'm just giving some advice so you stop looking ignorant.


But Deso brought up United States neglect mental health issues compared to other countries. So I assume our input can be somehow helpful to support or deny the claim that it is all on mental health?

Americans input on this issue has largely been useless too. So why direct this at us non-Americans? :shrug


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



CamillePunk said:


> I want to see a Tarantino movie where these pathetic incels with delusions of grandeur who think they're political revolutionaries because they can recite fringe political nonsense and shoot unarmed innocent people get their heads repeatedly crushed against the wall by Brad Pitt.
> 
> Or at least a Brad Pitt type.


Those types of guys think they are the Brad Pitt in that movie.

i have a friend of mine, who I legit think is capable of doing this, he is a leftist, he is a hardcore leftist, but it isn't his politics that make me think he is capable of anything like that.

It's how much of an f'n martyr he thinks he is.

He watches porn all the time, hires hookers, says how women need to "pay for their actions"

And considers himself the hero.. That is what this guy sounds like to me, he was the tragedy story that overcame it all to become the hero we needed.

mental illness and gun control talk aside, dudes like this are scary, they come in all shapes, sizes, and colors (my friend is black) but one thing is constant:

They think whoever hurt them needs to pay, and it manifests way too much inside them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



FriedTofu said:


> But Deso brought up United States neglect mental health issues compared to other countries. So I assume our input can be somehow helpful to support or deny the claim that it is all on mental health?
> 
> Americans input on this issue has largely been useless too. So why direct this at us non-Americans? :shrug


i'm just gotten to lol 

Don't mind me continue to do whatever you want to do. I love you all to be honest.


Also that's actually Lou you're talking to not DesolationRow btw


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> Are you saying mental health issues were not around before too?


Our world is more fast-paced, stressful, crowded and (ironically) socially isolated now compared to the last few decades. I don't think the mental health field has kept up with this rapid change from the introduction of computers into society, no. So when you ask if mental health issues existed before, my answer is of course. But the beast has evolved into something else and we're way behind its curve.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> Our world is more fast-paced, stressful, crowded and (ironically) socially isolated now compared to the last few decades. I don't think the mental health field has kept up with this rapid change from the introduction of computers into society, no. So when you ask if mental health issues existed before, my answer is of course. But the beast has evolved into something else and we're way behind its curve.


I cannot agree with this post more.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



FriedTofu said:


> Are you sure this isn't from the Onion? :lmao


Sadly, it's not. These are the type of people we have as elected officials. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158223751382745088


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



MrMister said:


> i'm just gotten to lol
> 
> Don't mind me continue to do whatever you want to do. I love you all to be honest.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am the one that needs mental help with all the name changing around. 



DesoloutionRow said:


> Our world is more fast-paced, stressful, crowded and (ironically) socially isolated now compared to the last few decades. I don't think the mental health field has kept up with this rapid change from the introduction of computers into society, no. So when you ask if mental health issues existed before, my answer is of course. But the beast has evolved into something else and we're way behind its curve.


Again, compared to which other country with regards to handling these issues? Aren't everyone facing similar issues but don't face a spike in mass shooting? Guns ownership per capita seem to be the only major difference.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> Yes, but the guns were always around. Do you not question why in the past 20 years there has been a spike in mass shootings? This is a moral fabric and cultural issue. I'm not saying don't change gun laws or do change gun laws. I'm saying that isn't the root of the problem.


It's harder to discover that reason and deal with it than to pin it on an easy scapegoat. Look at the conversation now... one side is screaming about the guns and the other is now bringing up video games again. Neither is wanting to look at the array of issues that have arisen in the past 20 years or so. 

Since Columbine:

- The media has become all about clickbait/ratings... 24/7 coverage that needs to deliver the goods to keep a network afloat. These events grab ratings, so they not only pull more airtime but we also see far more of these events simply because we now get more news offered to us than ever before. Add to that, that we have not only fetishised the coverage of these gruesome events, but the outrage around them as well. Just look at these threads about shootings. Let's not even discuss the prevalence of playing with definitions to grab a good headline.... that alone muddies the waters in these discussions. 

- mental health is not taken as seriously as it should be, especially in a rapidly changing world that is seeing anger and suicide rates skyrocket in many developed nations. 

- the internet: like it or not, the internet, specifically social media, has completely dehumanised our interactions and it has given power to the most extreme of voices. I'm not even sure how this can be fixed as a problem. We are only getting more disconnected from each other with each new app. 

- violence is considered an acceptable form of protest now. 

- people do not want to talk nor do they want to accept that differing opinions are okay. This ties into the above two points and it has created more hostility in discussions that were once nowhere near as incendiary as they get now. 

There are even more issues that are involved, but the above are probably the ones that mix and create the volatile and complex situations that have given rise to the seeming "explosion" of mass shootings. And there is really no easy answer in that mess so trying to discuss and tackle it is nowhere near as immediately gratifying as yelling about a scapegoat that doesn't even tackle the underlying issue that would exist with or without those scapegoats.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

Ok at least she's just an Ohio legislator. All she can do is fuck up that state.

But we definitely still do have some really dumb people in the US Congress.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> Again, compared to which other country with regards to handling these issues? Aren't everyone facing similar issues but don't face a spike in mass shooting? Guns ownership per capita seem to be the only major difference.


You're going in circles with me. I said compare it to USA from before. Something else has changed. When you find what that something else is, you will have your answer.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Clique said:


> Sadly, it's not. These are the type of people we have as elected officials.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158223751382745088


To cheer you up, this isn't an uniquely American problem. Politicians everywhere leverage bigotry to get re-elected. Especially in areas that is heavily religious.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> You're going in circles with me. I said compare it to USA from before. Something else has changed. When you find what that something else is, you will have your answer.


I am simply asking why if everywhere else faces the same rapid changes, why is the US the only one facing this problem? Blaming it on anything but guns just seem to me like burying your head in the sand and wishing the problem will go away.

I did say what I felt changed in America that could be one of the causes. Gun manufacturers fetishsizing gun ownership to sell guns. If you want to compared now to USA before, look up how the NRA messaging changed during the 70's.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> I am simply asking why if everywhere else faces the same rapid changes, why is the US the only one facing this problem?


Every country has its own problems and what may work somewhere else may not work elsewhere. What is a fair question is: Why wasn't this happening nearly as frequently in USA of the past? I'm going to disagree with your take on glorifying guns. I think something has happened to the culture in America over the last 20 years where people are dehumanizing one another and going home to their echo chambers on the internet instead of talking to friends at a coffee shop or a pub.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

Mass shooters come from shitty home environments. Most of them are from single moms and they're on SSRIs. 

Self defense is a natural right and firearms are not something the gov't can simply take away. We ain't giving up shit. We ain't registering shit.

Guns used to be MUCH easier to obtain (no background checks either). You could get them delivered to your door. Students in high school had shooting clubs and nothing ever happened. But now we've had decades of cultural rot and abandoning all the traditional values and we wonder why some people snap.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> You're going in circles with me. I said compare it to USA from before. Something else has changed. When you find what that something else is, you will have your answer.


No, its not circular at all, you're trying to suggest its recent cultural changes, the same changes happening elsewhere, and not access to guns that are causing this issue. Whereas Tofu is suggesting that gun laws are a part of the reason why cultural changes are happening and specifically why America has a shooting issue.

The very fact that guns are a part of a culture will lead to changes withing that culture in the same way a lack of guns also leads to changes within that culture, you can't wave it away and go 'mental health' just because 30 years ago you didn't have mass shootings.

You know what other cultures do when mass shootings happen? Demonise guns, restrict guns, make them taboo. America does not, it sings the '2nd ammendment' hymn every time, the right and NRA glorify gun ownership as some brave heroic thing to stand up for American culture, Clint Eastwood shouts 'from my cold dead hands' to wild cheers and the same old tired mental health trope comes out followed by if only we led God in to schools and give teachers guns.

Edit: i hadn't even seen the other thread filled with 2nd amendment sycophants, just goes to prove the point at least. Its dem Queers wot does it.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



FriedTofu said:


> To cheer you up, this isn't an uniquely American problem. Politicians everywhere leverage bigotry to get re-elected. Especially in areas that is heavily religious.


In the UK its not religious places but poor, low educated people that eat this up. Thats why it doesn't take off so strongly as the rich white christians in America, we tend to point at these guys and go 'thickos' whereas yours tend to get elevated.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Clique said:


> A Republican Representative just responded to a mass shooting in her state by literally writing a manifesto a white terrorist mass shooter would write. Smh, I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a mighty fine statement that will definitely lead to her community coming together and fighting this problem. 

I'm actually impressed as her idiocy though. Amazing how people like her get elected huh?


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

It's time for the US Federal Gov to start toughening the gun laws and restricting gun ownership as much as they can.

Yes mental health may play it's part in these shootings but you know what It's much harder for a mentally ill individual to murder 20+ individuals when he does not have access to a firearm.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*

I think the whole "its the guns fault" kinda falls when you look at the statistics. 
The last 20 years the murder rate(gun homicides) has actually been cut in half if you compare it with 1970-2000. So the US has seen a big decrease in actual gun homicides(even though around 40 are killed every day in gun homicides). 
But on the other hand, mass shootings have actually increased the last 20 years.

So how come the gun homicides has dropped while mass shootings has gone up, during the same period of time? Its an interesting note.

I think its unfair to compare the US with other countries. And I think the reason for mass shootings its a mix of many things. 
I do also think that most suggestions to make it harder for people to buy guns have no effect at all when it comes to mass shootings. Its just populistic suggestions with no real effect. The whole "Sounds good, doesnt work".


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Draykorinee said:


> No, its not circular at all, you're trying to suggest its recent cultural changes, the same changes happening elsewhere, and not access to guns that are causing this issue. Whereas Tofu is suggesting that gun laws are a part of the reason why cultural changes are happening and specifically why America has a shooting issue.
> 
> The very fact that guns are a part of a culture will lead to changes withing that culture in the same way a lack of guns also leads to changes within that culture, you can't wave it away and go 'mental health' just because 30 years ago you didn't have mass shootings.
> 
> ...


You know what? Fuck it, it's the guns. Take them.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



JasonLives said:


> I think its unfair to compare the US with other countries.


Only because then the US looks like a 3rd world country and it doesn't suit your narrative of 'guns aren't the problem'. 

Stop crying about it being unfair.



DesoloutionRow said:


> You know what? Fuck it, it's the guns. Take them.


There's a happy medium somewhere that won't end up with a civil war


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

"We need more mental health counseling"... "We need more gun restrictions... "We need..." "We need..."

How about you raise your fucking children not to be violent weirdos. (Y)


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



JasonLives said:


> I do also think that most suggestions to make it harder for people to buy guns have no effect at all when it comes to mass shootings. Its just populistic suggestions with no real effect. The whole "Sounds good, doesnt work".


funny that, because you can't buy guns in the UK like you can in america and I can't remember the last time a school or a shopping centre got shot to pieces.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

This won't happen, since far too often monetary gain and ratings win over morality and reason, but perhaps our (American) media could stop covering each perpetrator incessantly and run tributes to the victims instead, *only mentioning the shooters when absolutely necessary and as infrequently as humanly possible.* I safely assume many of these shooters planned their heinous actions in advance and feel vindicated by having their name forever exposed to the public conscious on the television screen for days at a time, providing an eternity of perverse elation. Even though the media doesn't glorify their actions, they sure discuss the who, what and why for human interest stories that draw ratings and clicks. 

On balance, I realize the shooters have come from all backgrounds and situations, so some of these people suddenly snapped, rather than going through a prolonged victim needing vengeance mental process. I also realize some of these monsters don't give a shit about being remembered and their perverted sense of purpose is fulfilled merely by the action of slaying innocents. Regardless, I do believe neutralizing the shooter's coverage and glorifying the victims is something that is in theory achievable and could help curtail a few of these incidents. 

I'm not sure there's an answer to outright stopping these shootings. Tightening gun laws/mental health monitoring restricts gun access, but what the fuck would stop the Bastille Day killings from becoming commonplace or chemical weaponry? Regarding the former, durable vehicles are everywhere. Besides, sure seems like alot of stubborn people in influential positions worship at a gunrack rather than godly altar. There have always been dark sectors of America's country culture and opinions that were once in the shadows social media now illuminates. Unfortunately, the wild west that is the world wide web and from what I've read/heard dark web allows hatred to be cultivated and congregated in anonymity in so many places. Tighter internet regulations would curtail propagating radical thoughts, but in the process probably set some very unsettling precedents/unintended consequences that lead to "a few bad apples spoiling the whole tree" situation. 

Unfortunately, some humans just succumb to evil darkness and the U.S. has a culture that arguably perpetuates unwell mental health. I'm not convinced that can be effectively troubleshooted.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> Every country has its own problems and what may work somewhere else may not work elsewhere. What is a fair question is: Why wasn't this happening nearly as frequently in USA of the past? I'm going to disagree with your take on glorifying guns. I think something has happened to the culture in America over the last 20 years where people are dehumanizing one another and going home to their echo chambers on the internet instead of talking to friends at a coffee shop or a pub.


Glorifying guns isn't the only issue. Linking gun ownership to personal freedom is closer to what I was thinking about. So any attempt to amend laws about guns boils down to 'more freedom' or 'less freedom' stupid talking points. It is part of the reason why any attempt to legislate in response to mass shooting is near impossible to pass. If I remember correctly, they even blocked attempts to research mental health and gun ownership in the 90's.

Every country has their own issues, even if they can't solve them, many can agree about the root cause of it. I have still yet to see examples of how America is so lacking in mental health issues compared to other countries that you brought up to explain why this is only happening in America. But we can clearly see the difference gun ownership per capita difference among these countries that can explain why this is an American problem.




PraXitude said:


> Mass shooters come from shitty home environments. Most of them are from single moms and they're on SSRIs.
> 
> Self defense is a natural right and firearms are not something the gov't can simply take away. We ain't giving up shit. We ain't registering shit.
> 
> Guns used to be MUCH easier to obtain (no background checks either). You could get them delivered to your door. Students in high school had shooting clubs and nothing ever happened. But now we've had decades of cultural rot and abandoning all the traditional values and we wonder why some people snap.


Guns laws were also MUCH easier to amend to respond to situations where the government deem dangerous to society. Good luck getting any significant real meaningful changes today. Your government made people walk barefoot in airports because of one bomb scare but legislators hands are tied to respond to mass shooting.



Draykorinee said:


> No, its not circular at all, you're trying to suggest its recent cultural changes, the same changes happening elsewhere, and not access to guns that are causing this issue. Whereas Tofu is suggesting that gun laws are a part of the reason why cultural changes are happening and specifically why America has a shooting issue.
> 
> The very fact that guns are a part of a culture will lead to changes withing that culture in the same way a lack of guns also leads to changes within that culture, you can't wave it away and go 'mental health' just because 30 years ago you didn't have mass shootings.
> 
> ...


Yeah I keep asking how is America lacking with regards to mental health compared to other countries but getting ignored. Anti-vax BS affected every country and led to outbreaks of diseases in multiple countries. But why is mass shootings something specific to America? The one outlying difference is guns ownership. Wouldn't hurt to look into that after decades of apathy.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

yikes, why are all these shooters revolting to look at? when was the last time you had a shooter that looked like xac efron or someone.

now i feel like 90 percent of shooters nowadays are just gonna be these ugly nerds with mental issues like this guy. 

watch in the next year or so, another one of these depressed individuals are lurking waiting for another shooting on twitter and no one will pick up on that person. absolutely ridiculous these past years have been including the mosque shooting (which i still think was fake)


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Since I'm a non-American and my opinion is useless, perhaps an American here can enlightening me. Has anything useful actually been done to try and deal with this problem? Anything?

That's the first question. Second, has anything done (if it has at all) had any good effect?

I have an idea for a start, how about fucking off ads like this?






(Can't seem to embed) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKfmybv-ua0



You're not going to do anything about the culture of fear feeding in to guns feeding back in to fear. Another ingredient to increase and normalise gun ownership.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Draykorinee said:


> In the UK its not religious places but poor, low educated people that eat this up. Thats why it doesn't take off so strongly as the rich white christians in America, we tend to point at these guys and go 'thickos' whereas yours tend to get elevated.


Non-American here too. I live in South East Asia and the shit politicians say in the name of religion against challengers are just as vile.

UK is still pretty religious. Pretty sure parts of the UK are also more religious than others. Just like how red states in the US differ from blue states. Can't say with certainty that only poor low educated people eat this up.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Thought this was an interesting take on the shootings.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



FriedTofu said:


> I have still yet to see examples of how America is so lacking in mental health issues compared to other countries that you brought up to explain why this is only happening in America.


So you think there isn't a lack of adequate oversight to catch these individuals within the United States, when it comes out that there were warning signs for sometimes months, even years? That is asinine. I didn't bring up other countries. I said for a first world country they don't seem to have adequate mental health care. That means for the amount of money and power that they possess, they can't seem to get their shit together.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



DesoloutionRow said:


> So you think there isn't a lack of adequate oversight to catch these individuals within the United States, when it comes out that there were warning signs for sometimes months, even years? That is asinine. I didn't bring up other countries. I said for a first world country they don't seem to have adequate mental health care. That means for the amount of money and power that they possess, they can't seem to get their shit together.


Can you agree that mental health is just one piece of the pie of this problem? If so what are the problems and what should be done?


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I want to believe Trump's message against racism & white supremacism. Sadly, he threw the first stone starting his campaign. I'm skeptic because he seeded hate, and whats cinycal about this is just trying to clean his reputation. Don't forget reelection is coming and these killings are a con of his thoughts. He is Mr. President and payed a wrong example as aspirant. If re-election is achieved. IDK how hurt will last his ego. 

Father, forgive them. They don't know what they do.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

^ I'm skeptical of that. One of the guys' photos is just made of paper and pencil. Fake News! Sad!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Headliner said:


> If you take a look at the mass shootings in the last year, several of them had very similar profiles.
> 
> It's time to stop making excuses in order to protect racial pride or racial identity and deflect blame elsewhere. I'm sick of it.


Just curious, does this go both ways?

A lot of murderers and rapists also have 'similar profiles'. Black men make up 6-7% of our country's population yet they make up 50% of all murder arrests and 30% of all rape arrests. 

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2016/crime-in-the-u.s.-2016/topic-pages/tables/table-21

Just want to know if you think we should hold blacks to your own standard. Don't ban me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Just curious, does this go both ways?
> 
> A lot of murderers and rapists also have 'similar profiles'. Black men make up 6-7% of our country's population yet they make up 50% of all murder arrests and 30% of all rape arrests.
> 
> ...


Obviously different races have different profiles. 

I know exactly what you're doing. I've seen it a million times. It's an old playbook.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

I've read some posts and you're talked about mental health crisis as one of the causes. I'm agree. In fact, Trump admitted it. Is not ironical he ended up being a referent for insane shooters?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Headliner said:


> Obviously different races have different profiles.
> 
> I know exactly what you're doing. I've seen it a million times. It's an old playbook.


An old playbook? Providing factual statistics from the FBI? 

Curious, how come you're allowed to praise and quote the FBI but no one else is? This was taken from that same post:



> Until America is ready to have a heart to heart conservation on white extremism this will continue to happen. The FBI Director recently told a Congressional committee about the danger of white domestic terrorism, but it's not enough.


^ Your words, not mine. 

So since you're so trusting of the FBI... now that I've shown you the actual statistics which show that black men are severely overrepresented in all aspects of violent crime including rape and murder, do you think maybe before we have that conversation about white extremism... there's some other conversation you might want to have first? 

Since you're demanding it of others, are YOU able to put racial pride aside and stop making excuses?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Clique said:


> A Republican Representative just responded to a mass shooting in her state by literally writing a manifesto a white terrorist mass shooter would write. Smh, I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to believe this isn't real but it has to be. Good lord that's some crazy ranting!

I'll raise you another crazy thing. (I'm not sure if this one is real but it's pretty funny!)










Reeducation camps! :laugh:

Why can we never just get some proper discussion and work done on things instead of having all the crazies come out?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > In the UK its not religious places but poor, low educated people that eat this up. Thats why it doesn't take off so strongly as the rich white christians in America, we tend to point at these guys and go 'thickos' whereas yours tend to get elevated.
> ...


No, it's on its death bed here I can assure you, you will find pockets of course, but these are normally due to immigrants and so they don't eat up this whole bigoted nonsense.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*

First tip to the conservatives who are pointing to the Dayton shooter's twitter feed (which all the major media outlets have covered) as proof he is a far left liberal: Liberals do not generally call themselves "leftists". That is a term far more common among in right-wing circles. That would be like if a far right winger posted on their social media that they are a "fascist". It just does not happen. Then you add in the whole "Hail Satan" garbage. Come on this is not shit liberals do and say. It is however, what a caricature of a liberal written by a conservative might appear as.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Gang bangers killing gang bangers is not something that will be solved with simple gun reform. It's a part of the debate but its not a part of this debate. We all know that black people are a major part of mass shooting statistics.



El Grappleador said:


> I've read some posts and you're talked about mental health crisis as one of the causes. I'm agree. In fact, Trump admitted it. Is not ironical he ended up being a referent for insane shooters?


He also blamed vidya games.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Arktik said:


> First tip to the conservatives who are pointing to the Dayton shooter's twitter feed (which all the major media outlets have covered) as proof he is a far left liberal: Liberals do not generally call themselves "leftists". That is a term far more common among in right-wing circles. That would be like if a far right winger posted on their social media that they are a "fascist". It just does not happen. Then you add in the whole "Hail Satan" garbage. Come on this is not shit liberals do and say. It is however, what a caricature of a liberal written by a conservative might appear as.


What? Our Liberals here call themselves Leftists, Leftypol is full of radical Leftists who call themselves Leftists, Antifa calls themselves Leftists. Lots of people refer to themselves as Leftists. The radical Left does indeed exist. 

If you want to argue if he's a Liberal or not, go ahead but that doesn't mean he was not some for of radical Leftwinger. :laugh:


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Miss Sally said:


> What? Our Liberals here call themselves Leftists, Leftypol is full of radical Leftists who call themselves Leftists, Antifa calls themselves Leftists. Lots of people refer to themselves as Leftists. The radical Left does indeed exist.
> 
> If you want to argue if he's a Liberal or not, go ahead but that doesn't mean he was not some for of radical Leftwinger. :laugh:


You literally just proved my point. I have been involved in liberal politics in the US for more than a decade and have never heard a liberal describe themselves or their cause as "leftist". We may say we are on the left, left-wing, liberal, progressive. Leftist is almost exclusively used as an insult by conservatives towards liberals. Maybe it is different in the UK or Europe, but over here in the states it basically does not happen. That is an immediate red-flag to me that the views on his Twitter are not legitimate. Combine that with the Satan references and the bigoted twitter handle. Those do not really scream "I am liberal" It is entirely possible this is someone with limited education that is just using words he doesn't understand, but that is not how liberals in the US generally speak.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Arktik said:


> You literally just proved my point. I have been involved in liberal politics in the US for more than a decade and have never heard a liberal describe themselves or their cause as "leftist". We may say we are on the left, left-wing, liberal, progressive. Leftist is almost exclusively used as an insult by conservatives towards liberals. Maybe it is different in the UK or Europe, but over here in the states it basically does not happen. That is an immediate red-flag to me that the views on his Twitter are not legitimate. Combine that with the Satan references and the bigoted twitter handle. Those do not really scream "I am liberal" It is entirely possible this is someone with limited education that is just using words he doesn't understand, but that is not how liberals in the US generally speak.


He's a secret right winger, it's all just a ploy! He's not a real Leftist!

Why does this argument seem so familiar? :hmmm

Oh because it's used every time someone Politically aligns with someone or shares similar beliefs that it's not possible that someone who shares the same or similar identity can do any wrong. 

We had a Bernie bro try and shoot up a Republican rally,we've had radical Leftists straight up doing violence and calling for violence. Stop making excuses, the excuses for people are getting old. 

Leftist violence happens, not as much as Rightwing but it does happen. Besides this is a perfect example of how America's gun culture affects everyone. All walks of life.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

False flag!! No one in the UK would ever call themselves a leftist mind but that doesn't mean it can't happen.

Love the fact that 30-50 wild hogs is trending.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously different races have different profiles.
> ...


Old playbook: A white sympathizer like yourself bringing up black people to deflect the problem away from white criminality and downplay white criminal behavior in order to protect your racial identity and innocence. Which is exactly what I described in a previous post. But but but what about black on black crime. 

Don't do this. I strongly advise you stay on topic. Or if you dont have anything meaningful to the topic then stay away. You came in that one thread and attacked Reaper for no reason and started a bunch of bullshit. You will not do the same again simply because you want to talk about a topic you're more comfortable talking about.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Mass Shooting in Dayton, Ohio, Kills at Least 9*



Headliner said:


> Old playbook: A white sympathizer like yourself bringing up black people to deflect the problem away from white criminality and downplay white criminal behavior in order to protect your racial identity and innocence. Which is exactly what I described in a previous post. But but but what about black on black crime.
> 
> Don't do this. I strongly advise you stay on topic. Or if you dont have anything meaningful to the topic then stay away. You came in that one thread and attacked Reaper for no reason and started a bunch of bullshit. You will not do the same again simply because you want to talk about a topic you're more comfortable talking about.


You are the one deflecting. You are the one who made this about race, no one else. You are the one who said it's time to address 'white criminality' because of these shootings. Just holding you to your own standard using your own logic. 

No one has made excuses for any of these white psycho shooters. They are lowlife scumbags who deserve to die. But them being white has nothing to do with it. And if you insist it does, if you insist that "white criminality" specifically is a problem that needs to be addressed... then by all means you should be even more eager to have a conversation about "black criminality" considering the staggering numbers. Because they aren't comparable. 

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/08/05/weekend-gun-violence-mass-shootings/

^ 7 killed, 46 wounded just last weekend. Happens all the time albeit without a fraction of the hysteria. This being a thread about gun violence I think it's pretty on topic.

So do you _really_ think it's a good idea to divide and examine criminals by race are you prepared to admit what you said was foolish. OR you can ignore this post and threaten to ban anyone who exposes your own hypocrisy (Y).


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Draykorinee said:


> El Grappleador said:
> 
> 
> > I've read some posts and you're talked about mental health crisis as one of the causes. I'm agree. In fact, Trump admitted it. Is not ironical he ended up being a referent for insane shooters?
> ...


Yeah. That's the way he rules: Blaming, Whining, hating, trash talking...He is totally irresponsible.

In a way to clean his image, he is going to go to El Paso. After the happened events, he is not welcome. 

Quoting El Paso Rep. Veronica Escobar words:


> Words have consequences.


That's a great true. His hate speeches provoked these events. 

Another hypocrisy is his praying for the victims. Sorry: prayings are void cause he spreadt the sin. He gots no faith.

Well. I'm glad by not reaching the American dream. It was nothing but an illusion.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

"Words have consequences" Ok!

Our obsession with violence, violent media, worshiping violent psychopaths, the need for more realistic violence in all entertainment, the calling for harm upon others for not sharing your beliefs, the countless books, sites, e-celebs and ideologies floating around, the justification of endless war, the issues going back to the 1800's have zero effect on people. 

:confused

If Americans didn't piecemeal a problem it would never get acknowledged in the first place.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> "Words have consequences" Ok!
> 
> Our obsession with violence, violent media, worshiping violent psychopaths, the need for more realistic violence in all entertainment, the calling for harm upon others for not sharing your beliefs, the countless books, sites, e-celebs and ideologies floating around, the justification of endless war, the issues going back to the 1800's have zero effect on people.
> 
> ...


Saying words have consequences is discounting the other things you said? Don't think so.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> "Words have consequences" Ok!
> 
> Our obsession with violence, violent media, worshiping violent psychopaths, the need for more realistic violence in all entertainment, the calling for harm upon others for not sharing your beliefs, the countless books, sites, e-celebs and ideologies floating around, the justification of endless war, the issues going back to the 1800's have zero effect on people.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the first amendment is more of a cause of mass shootings than the second amendment?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



yeahbaby! said:


> Saying words have consequences is discounting the other things you said? Don't think so.


Depends who you ask. We make arguments as to why words, books, media etc shouldn't be censored or has very little impact because people aren't that weak willed. Then jump to everything and anything corrupts you and makes you do things. It's wishy washy.



FriedTofu said:


> Are you saying the first amendment is more of a cause of mass shootings than the second amendment?


I'm saying the issue is bigger than what people want to admit and instead of tackling the issue as a whole, people just pick bits and pieces and pretend that it's only about that. It's infuriating, deceptive and asinine. If people would let go of their political holdups a solution could probably be found. :shrug


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

Once again it's time for the US to scream about gun control being communism or whatever while every other civilised nation on the planet just looks at you all like


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Once again it's time for the US to scream about gun control being communism or whatever while every other civilised nation on the planet just looks at you all like


Considering those very same countries have a lot of problems of their own, why the fuck should we give a damn what they think?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> Considering those very same countries have a lot of problems of their own, why the fuck should we give a damn what they think?


Because for all our problems at least we acknowledge the problems fucking exist and "should random civilians have easy access to weaponry that lets them murder dozens of people within moments" isn't something we're still trying to figure out.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

The sort of uncritical patriotism that emerges when this shit happens is disgusting: "U NOT FROM HERE, U DON'T MATTER."


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*

*Man asked Walmart salesperson to help him find something 'that would kill 200 people'*



> Police are looking to identify a man who told a Walmart salesperson that he was looking for something "that would kill 200 people."
> 
> The alleged incident happened on Wednesday Aug. 7, just four days after a mass shooting at a Walmart in Texas that left 22 people dead and more than two dozen others injured.
> 
> ...



To answer the OPs question again: Not anytime soon.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Because for all our problems at least we acknowledge the problems fucking exist and "should random civilians have easy access to weaponry that lets them murder dozens of people within moments" isn't something we're still trying to figure out.


Doesn't need figuring out. We have the 2nd amendment. The answer to your question is: Yes. 



Crona said:


> The sort of uncritical patriotism that emerges when this shit happens is disgusting: "U NOT FROM HERE, U DON'T MATTER."


Just like if an American talked about Canada or England and you'd people bitch and moan that we have no right? Nothing to do with patriotism and more to do with "deal with your own shit and keep your noses out of our business". And yes, I wish more Americans would return that favour to other countries as well.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> Doesn't need figuring out. We have the 2nd amendment. The answer to your question is: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like if an American talked about Canada or England and *you'd people* bitch and moan that we have no right? Nothing to do with patriotism and more to do with "deal with your own shit and keep your noses out of our business". And yes, I wish more Americans would return that favour to other countries as well.


Who are you talking about? I don't care about bullshit 'whataboutism.' The US doesn't exist in a vacuum like you'd like it to.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Who are you talking about? I don't care about bullshit 'whataboutism.' The US doesn't exist in a vacuum like you'd like it to.


But in the case of the 2nd amendment, it is an issue that is important to the US and its citizens only. You trying to tell us to give up freedoms protected by our constitution because your feelings are hurt is laughable. You have no say in this matter.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> But in the case of the 2nd amendment, it is an issue that is important to the US and its citizens only. *You trying to tell us to give up freedoms protected by our constitution because your feelings are hurt is laughable.* You have no say in this matter.


Tell me exactly where I've said this or stop projecting what you "think" I think into your posts, it's really laughable. Or don't, keep accusing me of trying to take your guns or whatever you think I'm doing by posting, you do you. Again, uncritical patriotism is disgusting :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Tell me exactly where I've said this or stop projecting what you "think" I think into your posts, it's really laughable. Or don't, keep accusing me of trying to take your guns or whatever you think I'm doing by posting, you do you. Again, uncritical patriotism is disgusting :shrug


O look, it's now "uncritical patriotism" when this is about a citizenry and its constitution... this isn't "yay America, boo everyone else!". It is "this is an issue affecting American citizens so if you aren't American, kindly keep your nose out of our business". 

Want to try another cheap dismissal or finally admit you have nothing of value to add to this conversation?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> O look, it's now "uncritical patriotism" when this is about a citizenry and its constitution... this isn't "yay America, boo everyone else!". It is "this is an issue affecting American citizens so if you aren't American, kindly keep your nose out of our business".
> 
> Want to try another cheap dismissal or finally admit you have nothing of value to add to this conversation?


Nope, it's uncritical patriotism. Keep your cheap dismissal tactics and projection to yourself, there's nothing you've added to the conversation other than finger pointing and bullshit whataboutism. "You want to take our guns!" "You hate the constitution!" "You hate America!" etc. etc. etc. America doesn't exist in a vacuum. Get over yourself.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Nope, it's uncritical patriotism. Keep your cheap dismissal tactics and projection to yourself, there's nothing you've added to the conversation other than finger pointing and bullshit whataboutism. "You want to take our guns!" "You hate the constitution!" "You hate America!" etc. etc. etc. America doesn't exist in a vacuum. Get over yourself.




The substance you refuse to see or even rationally engage in: 

- We have the right to bear arms
- millions of people own and operate guns safely
- mass shootings are rare
- overall gun violence has actually not been on the rise despite they hysteria
- the illusion of safety is a shit argument
- trying to shame people with fake empathy is a shit argument

I know you don't like people standing up to the cheap bullying tactics, but you're just going to have to deal with it or actually come up with better arguments if you want to discuss a political issue that has nothing to do with you or your country. 

Now you may continue your nonsensical ranting about patriotism and shit. I'm sure your twitter squad is giving you a standing applause.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

You can say anything you like about Britain and I won't bitch and moan. We don't need or want fake patriotism here, so criticise all you like.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> The substance you refuse to see or even rationally engage in:
> 
> - We have the right to bear arms
> - millions of people own and operate guns safely
> ...


When have I refused to see or rationally engage in any of that? I've never said I was in support of banning guns or whatever bullshit you think I try to argue. 

You "know" I don't like people standing up to cheap bullying tactics? What the actual fuck are you on about?

Also, I don't have twitter, so, again with the projecting? (Y)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> When have I refused to see or rationally engage in any of that? I've never said I was in support of banning guns or whatever bullshit you think I try to argue.
> 
> You "know" I don't like people standing up to cheap bullying tactics? What the actual fuck are you on about?
> 
> Also, I don't have twitter, so, again with the projecting? (Y)


Using projecting as a defense, whataboutism nonsense, cheap dismissals, and constant awful posts... if you aren't on twitter you sure talk a lot like them. Funny how that works.

EDIT: Fare thee well on your righteous crusade.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> Using projecting as a defense, whataboutism nonsense, cheap dismissals, and constant awful posts... if you aren't on twitter you sure talk a lot like *them*. Funny how that works.
> 
> EDIT: Fare thee well on your righteous crusade.


Who?

Talk about constant awful posts. You actively choose to do what you constantly accuse others of doing. Keep valuing guns over people, says a lot (Y)

For the record, not that you would care, no, I don't think a gun ban is the answer. But keep thinking I'm personally coming to take your guns. Making Team America look more like a realistic depiction of America than satire, disgusting. 

And for your bullshit patriotism of "IF UR NOT FRUM HERE, U DUNT MATTER," no, I'm not from the US, but a lot of my colleagues and friends are? Also, I can see the fucking US from my office window... Why would you assume that I, or anyone else on this forum, would be so disconnected from the US that there's no possible understanding of anything related to the US? No, I'm not as defensive about my home country as you are, I don't have a weird fantasy of where I live as a utopia.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Who?
> 
> Talk about constant awful posts. You actively choose to do what you constantly accuse others of doing. *Keep valuing guns over people, says a lot* (Y)
> 
> ...


This sentence epitomizes what's wrong with your side of the argument.

For one it presumes something evil about the other person. It can't simply be that they disagree with your logic. No... they have to be soulless monsters that don't care about human life.

Second, it is completely void of logic. Mass shootings aren't anywhere close to being the #1 preventable cause of death in the U.S. The sugar industry, the tobacco industry and the fast food industry contribute to far more human deaths every year. So does drunk driving. Like it isn't even close by any parameter. 

So if we are to use your own logic against you... if you don't support the banning of Budweiser that means you value beer over people (Y).


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> This sentence epitomizes what's wrong with your side of the argument.
> 
> For one it presumes something evil about the other person. It can't simply be that they disagree with your logic. No... they have to be soulless monsters that don't care about human life.
> 
> ...


Read better, I literally said I don't support banning guns. Also, I know mass shootings aren't anywhere close to the most preventable cause of death, they aren't even the most preventable cause of gun death, suicide is, but you don't want to talk about guns *at all *because you think that everyone wants your guns. I don't. Keep them. Buy more. Keep putting them inside yourself for sexual pleasure. You do what you need to do :x


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm all for fixing up some guns...but forks dont cause obesity. Guns dont kill either 

Look if all Guns are banned...then we will soon see knives used more often...what we ban them next? Some will use vehicles as weapons of destruction...do we ban them next??

The COMMON theme these killers have is not the guns persay it's their mental state. The gun is their extension of how to use their anger. If guns were gone they'd sadly kill some other way.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Read better, I literally said I don't support banning guns. Also, I know mass shootings aren't anywhere close to the most preventable cause of death, they aren't even the most preventable cause of gun death, suicide is, but you don't want to talk about guns *at all *because you think that everyone wants your guns. I don't. Keep them. Buy more. Keep putting them inside yourself for sexual pleasure. You do what you need to do :x


So if you don't want to ban all guns, what is your solution? More importantly what is your goal? What do you hope to achieve?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> So if you don't want to ban all guns, what is your solution? More importantly what is your goal? What do you hope to achieve?


I would actually like for there to be an honest conversation about guns and gun violence that doesn't devolve into the bullshit you and Kabraxal put forward, mainly the "YOU WANT OUR GUNS AND FREEDOM" *cue Team America theme song* brand of patriotism. No, I don't want to ban guns. I've never said I wanted to ban guns. Do i personally like guns? No, so I don't own them. It doesn't mean I want to prevent people from owning them. In fact, if you go through my posts from YEARS ago, I've maintained this position. Talking about gun violence isn't the same thing as "BURN ALL THE GUNS." Get over yourself and your weird gun fetish.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> I would actually like for there to be an honest conversation about guns and gun violence that doesn't devolve into the bullshit you and Kabraxal put forward, mainly the "YOU WANT OUR GUNS AND FREEDOM" *cue Team America theme song* brand of patriotism. No, I don't want to ban guns. I've never said I wanted to ban guns. Do i personally like guns? No, so I don't own them. It doesn't mean I want to prevent people from owning them. In fact, if you go through my posts from YEARS ago, I've maintained this position. Talking about gun violence isn't the same thing as "BURN ALL THE GUNS." Get over yourself and your weird gun fetish.


So again, what is your solution? What are your ideas?

You said you wanted to have an honest conversation, here we are.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> So again, what is your solution? What are your ideas?
> 
> You said you wanted to have an honest conversation, here *we* are.


Who?

I do, and you've proven incapable of honest conversation. I don't have solutions to the gun problems and I never claimed to have had them.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Crona said:


> Who?
> 
> I do, and you've proven incapable of honest conversation. I don't have solutions to the gun problems and I never claimed to have had them.


So if you cannot offer a solution, then perhaps the 'problem' is not what you think it is.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm all for fixing up some guns...but forks dont cause obesity. Guns dont kill either
> 
> Look if all Guns are banned...then we will soon see knives used more often...what we ban them next? Some will use vehicles as weapons of destruction...do we ban them next??
> 
> The COMMON theme these killers have is not the guns persay it's their mental state. The gun is their extension of how to use their anger. If guns were gone they'd sadly kill some other way.


Using your hypothetical, would as many people die in public killings as they do with guns? Nowhere near. There's no way this fuck is killing 22 people with a knife. Maybe one or two before they are stopped.

It's also debatable that as many killers would have the guts to use a melee weapon which is much more personal weapon to use than a gun. It's just a different psychology.

Would a person with a melee weapon be easier to stop and restrain? Yes.

Because it's so easy to get a gun and learn to use it in the US - it's an easier decision for would-be killers to make in my opinion. I also really don't think as many people are going to make the decision to plow down people with cars as they can with mow down people with guns. 

With respect I think you're making assumptions here without much weight behind them. I agree that access to guns and the type of guns available are one part of the pie towards tackling the issue but it's still a big one.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> So if you cannot offer a solution, then perhaps the 'problem' is not what you think it is.


Ah yes, because I, a single person on the Internet, cannot offer a solution to gun violence in the US, it musn't be a problem. Keep your head firmly buried in the sand, you're good at that (Y).


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

https://www.ky3.com/content/news/Heavy-police-presence-at-Walmart-Neighborhood-Market-in-south-Springfield-528602951.html



> *Former firefighter stops man armed with 100 rounds of ammunition at south Springfield Walmart*
> 
> SPRINGFIELD, Mo. The Springfield Police Department says it responded to a call of an active shooter at the Walmart Neighborhood Market at Republic Rd., near Golden Ave., Thursday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

^ Phew. The system works.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> So if you cannot offer a solution, then perhaps the 'problem' is not what you think it is.


I’d just stop engaging. It’s clear he values righteous indignation over all else. You’ll just argue in circles.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> I’d just stop engaging. It’s clear he values righteous indignation over all else. You’ll just argue in circles.


Hey man, just interested since you seem to pretty pro 2nd amendment - would anything make you re-think your take on the 2nd amendment rights if it meant reducing the number or severity of tragedies?

I mean just humor me and say if there was to be an amendment to the 2nd amendment that would make it tougher for citizens to obtain guns > which would then absolutely improve this whole mess..... for example:

A mass shooting at a festival for example by two guys with automatic weapons that claimed 100 lives or even more? Would a really high number of deaths make you re-think your position?

or

If one or some of the victims were your loved ones? Your immediate family perhaps? People you care for more than you care for yourself?

Just interested in psychological hypotheticals.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Miss Sally said:


> I'm saying the issue is bigger than what people want to admit and instead of tackling the issue as a whole, people just pick bits and pieces and pretend that it's only about that. It's infuriating, deceptive and asinine. If people would let go of their political holdups a solution could probably be found. :shrug


I don't have to get bulletproof backpacks for my kids in my country. I think the issue is easier to resolve than it is made out to be.

Your talking point seem to be asking for folks to come up with a solution to solve ALL types of violence or no solution is acceptable at all. There is a way to reduce mass shooting. It might lead to mass stabbings replacing mass shooting, but I'll take my chances with that scrawny incel attempting to stab 10 people within arm length than him simply pressing a trigger a few feet away.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah but if you restricted access certain to guns and increase background checks they'd just use knives to massacre 50 people from a hotel window.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Draykorinee said:


> Yeah but if you restricted access certain to guns and increase background checks they'd just use knives to massacre 50 people from a hotel window.


Hey they can still use drones armed with knives.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Kabraxal said:


> Doesn't need figuring out. We have the 2nd amendment. The answer to your question is: Yes.


So you think your right to own ludicrous weaponry is fundamentally more important than other peoples' right to be fucking alive. Hence the 













> *Just like if an American talked about Canada or England and you'd people bitch and moan that we have no right?* Nothing to do with patriotism and more to do with "deal with your own shit and keep your noses out of our business". And yes, I wish more Americans would return that favour to other countries as well.


Nah I mostly just laugh when Americans try to talk about my country because the ones who do tend to be the kind of hardline Fox News-indoctrinated simpletons who believe utter bullshit nonsense about it, which is just hilarious in its abject stupidity.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



yeahbaby! said:


> Hey man, just interested since you seem to pretty pro 2nd amendment - would anything make you re-think your take on the 2nd amendment rights if it meant reducing the number or severity of tragedies?
> 
> I mean just humor me and say if there was to be an amendment to the 2nd amendment that would make it tougher for citizens to obtain guns > which would then absolutely improve this whole mess..... for example:
> 
> ...


It's not going to work. You know why? Because America has already had it's theoretical 'worst case scenario' in regards to gun violence, that being Sandy Hook.

The line of "but what if some gunman mows down loads of little kids" was the hypothetical nightmare scenario that nobody wanted to imagine. And then it happened. And the US promptly decided to do nothing except either talk about giving every teacher a live weapon, or just claimed the kids were fake and moved on with their lives.

If a nation has collectively told itself its willing to tolerate the mass murder of children so they can keep their guns around, they'd be willing to tolerate literally anything.

Basically with every shooting America looks more and more like a nation of absolute remorseless psychopaths.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> So you think your right to own ludicrous weaponry is fundamentally more important than other peoples' right to be fucking alive. Hence the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO back to that tired argument about "you love guns more than people" bullshit? It doesn't work like you think it works. Just so you know. It just pisses people off you argue in such bad faith. 

As for you second... considering you sound like a partisan hack of MSNBC, you aren't doing anything different than those "simpletons' you so hate. Funny how that works.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

Things Americans blame on Mass Shootings:

- Video Games
- Violent Media
- Poor Parenting
- Bullying
- Mental Illnesses
- "Just a bad person"

Things other countries also have:

- Video Games
- Violent Media
- Poor Parenting
- Bullying
- Mental Illnesses
- "Just a bad person"

Things Americans have other countries don't:

- Easy access to Guns that can kill dozens within seconds
- Mass Shootings

Things other countries don't have that America does

- Easy Access to Guns that can kill dozens within seconds
- Mass Shootings. 

The solution is right there. The real problem we need to solve is how to change the cultural and indoctrinated mindsets of millions of people who simply say that this is not a solution even though it's a solution that's been implemented across the civilized world to great effect. It's religious zealotry and fanaticism at this point and good luck trying to change that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> Things Americans blame on Mass Shootings:
> 
> - Video Games
> - Violent Media
> ...


Except the US had access to guns before this rise of mass shootings. So what caused that change? Or is that too complex and not an easy, feel good answer that will never work since it goes against this country's constitution? 

People are really letting hysteria run wild on this issue... and one of the few public voices in Neil Degrasse Tyson, that tried to point that out, got shouted down because he dared not join the outrage machine.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> So you think your right to own ludicrous weaponry is fundamentally more important than other peoples' right to be fucking alive. Hence the


- Every year more than *10,000* americans are killed by a drunk driver.

- In 2018 *387* were killed by a mass shooter.


^ I'm just going to keep posting this until people like you stop leaning on this fallacious argument... OR unless you're willing to admit you think your right to be inebriated and impaired is more important than other people's right to be alive.

(Y)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Kabraxal said:


> *Except the US had access to guns before this rise*


You have any sources for this belief? Plus it doesn't matter what it was like in the past. We're talking about the present and about safeguarding the future. Past ownership is irrelevant. 



> of mass shootings. So what caused that change? Or is that too complex and not an easy, feel good answer that will never work since it goes against this country's constitution?


Ok. I guess white people are just breeding more mass murderers then. Since none of you can actually find a cause, I'll throw this in there as apparently everything else has remained the same, then it has to be a genetic mutation. 

(this is sarcasm for all you easily triggered white people btw).

Even if we don't have an "actual" cause, 100% sure that taking away weapons capable of mass killings will still reduce the ability of these people to kill. 

Still a win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

I wonder if Bowie was implying something with this video


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



virus21 said:


> I wonder if Bowie was implying something with this video












https://www.amnestyusa.org/our-work...-y9HDhVCEkvQ_CuGhuRf42CfXvZx7ohWH8t4y16VF0akU

It's official now. This country is basically now rubbing shoulders with terrorist shitholes with travel advisories.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> You have any sources for this belief? Plus it doesn't matter what it was like in the past. We're talking about the present and about safeguarding the future. Past ownership is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US had just as easy access to guns prior to 1994's idiotic assault weapons ban. But even during that "heyday" (according to the gun control zealots), the most infamous school shooting occurred. And since, while gun violence stats have been on the decline, mass shootings have risen. 

So... what actually happened that changed? Guns have been ever present. So what happened to cause the rise of mass shootings? 

Despite your protestations, the answer is not the quick easy "BAN GUNS!". Especially since 99 percent of gun owners are not part of the gun violence problem. 

I guess the more important question: why are you so intent of stripping away so many people's freedoms for the actions of an extreme minority?

You know, it's actually eerily reminiscent of the attitude that brought us the "wonderful" Patriot Act, the TSA, DHS, and the o so great mass invasions of privacy by our gov't.... did none of you learn from that mistake? Tragedies happen. Do not let your volatile emotions overrule sound judgement just so you feel safer. We've seen what letting emotions run wild do.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Reaper said:


> Thoughts and prayers.
> 
> RIP
> 
> ...


Both sides are idiots and you're super enlightened amirite?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Kabraxal said:


> I guess the more important question: why are you so intent of stripping away so many people's freedoms for the actions of an extreme minority?


Yes. It absolutely is. We do it all the damn fucking time for everything that an extreme minority causes harms to others.



Rugrat said:


> Both sides are idiots and you're super enlightened amirite?


Both sides *have* idiots and yes, I'm more enlightened than most. That's like me saying "Hey, vaccinate your kids you fucking idiots"

And you come in and saying "Wait, how dare you think you're more enlightened than an anti-vaxxer"

Lol.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> Both sides *have* idiots and yes, I'm more enlightened than most. That's like me saying "Hey, vaccinate your kids you fucking idiots"
> 
> And you come in and saying "Wait, how dare you think you're more enlightened than an anti-vaxxer"
> 
> Lol.


Well no, you said both sides were idiots (as opposed to having some idiots) and then presented yourself as above both.

Your anti-vaxxer comment is pointless because vaccinating is objectively as opposed to politics which are subjective, so people can just opine one side is better. Also, your vaccination comment only shows yourself as above one side as opposed to both - which was my initial criticism of your point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> Yes. It absolutely is. We do it all the damn fucking time for everything that an extreme minority causes harms to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I don't agree with it then, but I guess if we just strip everyone's rights it's all better. Don't mind the tyranny and that you are not chattel to your kind, loving, and totally won't abuse you overlords. Just a nasty little side effect. 

And hate to break it to you... you are not coming off enlightened at all in this debate. Just so you know.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Rugrat said:


> Well no, you said both sides were idiots (as opposed to having some idiots) and then presented yourself as above both.


Lol. Yah. Because everytime I make a statement I have make sure I don't say "everyone" since clearly that's what I would actually believe. Nah, I don't need to make sure I'm saying things that don't sound like broad generalizations when it doesn't serve the purpose and when I'm well aware there are individuals out there that know that no one actually believes that "everyone" is a certain way. 



> Your anti-vaxxer comment is pointless because vaccinating is objectively as opposed to politics which are subjective, so people can just opine one side is better. Also, your vaccination comment only shows yourself as above one side as opposed to both - which was my initial criticism of your point.


Politics, political philosophies are a blend of objectivity and subjectivity, but that doesn't make them only subjective. This is an assinine thing to say. 

As for thinking I'm better than certain people ... sure. I'll take that. I never implied that I was not arrogant or tried to act like I'm some sort of humble / modest person. If my arrogance puts you off. 

Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Kabraxal said:


> And I don't agree with it then, but I guess if we just strip everyone's rights it's all better. Don't mind the tyranny and that you are not chattel to your kind, loving, and totally won't abuse you overlords. Just a nasty little side effect.


Considering that 99% of the civilized world where people don't have the freedom to stockpile weapons of mass killings aren't oppressed in their democracies, I'm sure we'll all be ok. Unless you actually believe that beyond borders the entire world is just starving, dying and controlled by tyrannical governments who bring mass death upon them because they don't have weapons of mass killings :kobelol 

The funny thing about you lot is that while you are simultaneously made to fear the "tyrannical state" you ALSO have a system where you vote for candidates in supposedly free and fair elections. 

So you're saying that at some point in time, not only will Americans give up the rights to guns, they will also start voting in people who will turn its own military of its own people on their own mothers and fathers and families and the military will just gladly do it. 

Ok. Sure. Whatever. This is paranoia and lack of logic of the worst kind. It's irrational fear. Almost like a phobia. Ergo why I called it religious in nature. 



> And hate to break it to you... you are not coming off enlightened at all in this debate. Just so you know.


My goal isn't to appear enlightened to a bunch of gun nuts. That's not going to happen. I'm not even here to converse with you lot because I know most of you are gone cases who cannot be talked to or reasoned with. I identified the problem of getting rid of indoctrinated beliefs of people like you. I didn't say that that's _my _responsibility. 

I'm well aware that this country is a lost cause. But doesn't mean I don't get to rustle a few jimmies of low empathy Americans.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> Considering that 99% of the civilized world where people don't have the freedom to stockpile weapons of mass killings aren't oppressed in their democracies, I'm sure we'll all be ok. Unless you actually believe that beyond borders the entire world is just starving, dying and controlled by tyrannical governments who bring mass death upon them because they don't have weapons of mass killings :kobelol
> 
> The funny thing about you lot is that while you are simultaneously made to fear the "tyrannical state" you ALSO have a system where you vote for candidates in supposedly free and fair elections.
> 
> ...


Man, the more you post in these threads the more you come off as completely unhinged. Though not surprising... I was waiting for that radical swing in your mentality you try to pass off as "enlightened growth". Time to just stop treating your posts as rational attempts at discussion and just enjoy the troll job. Kudos.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Kabraxal said:


> Man, the more you post in these threads the more you come off as completely unhinged. Though not surprising... I was waiting for that radical swing in your mentality you try to pass off as "enlightened growth". Time to just stop treating your posts as rational attempts at discussion and just enjoy the troll job. Kudos.


What does it say about you that you refuse to acknowledge my counter argument to the "Tyrannical Government" bullshit which I repeat is not a problem any country has ever faced since they put in mass restrictions o weapons of mass killings. 

Because for you apparently America exists in a vacuum where America will magically have a Tyrannical Guberment suddenly come of nowhere and start mass killings or ethnic cleansing of some sort and we'll all be helpless at the hands of our own sons who we ourselves raised to join the military to protect us. 

This is irrational phobia and a weapon of mass killings sales pitch concocted in some Corporate boardroom. Nothing more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

Even the Pakistani military refused to fight the Taliban at one point before they killed the sons and daughters of Military personnel. They said "these are our brothers"

But somehow if we give up our weapons of mass killings out own neighbors, friends, sons, nephews will come and kill us on our homes en masse.... 

Ok. Got it. The Tyrannical Government argument is crap.

Most of the world: No Tyrannies
Most of the world: No mass shootings
Most of the world; Major restrictions on availability of weapons of mass killings. 

But yeah, America gonna be taken over by a tyrannical government who will butcher us with our own sons. 

And I'm the one unhinged. 

The problem with you lot is that you aren't ridiculed enough for your bullshit Tyrannical Government argument and believe that just because millions repeat it like it's a valid argument. No it isn't. It's as irrational as any belief not grounded in reason. It's based on predicting a future outcome that had literally no evidence of coming true. 

It also indicates a shit view of your fellow Americans that one day, some day just because we have up our guns they will come to kill us and we won't be able to do anything. It's like any belief in a future apocalypse. Completely born out of one's imagination.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> What does it say about you that you refuse to acknowledge my counter argument to the "Tyrannical Government" bullshit which I repeat is not a problem any country has ever faced since they put in mass restrictions o weapons of mass killings.
> 
> Because for you apparently America exists in a vacuum where America will magically have a Tyrannical Guberment suddenly come of nowhere and start mass killings or ethnic cleansing of some sort and we'll all be helpless at the hands of our own sons who we ourselves raised to join the military to protect us.
> 
> This is irrational phobia and a weapon of mass killings sales pitch concocted in some Corporate boardroom. Nothing more.


Except comment was not in regards to just one freedom being stripped. I already discussed how Americans gleefully sold freedoms down the tubes with the Patriot Act. I agree that when other extreme minorities commit atrocious acts Americans and the gov't overreact and often strip more freedoms away in the name of "safety". Let's not mention the side stepping you have done when confronted with actual facts about gun violence, mass shootings, the assaults weapon ban that did nothing, and the fact this is an issue that will not actually be corrected with"take the guns and all is solved!". 

But then, the fact these things were already made clear and offered up for a rebuttal but you jumped to "LOL but look at the most wonderful greatness in other places!" and then followed it up with the trite "low empathy" jab just like the rest of the gun control posters here. You and all those that use that line of completely exposed yourselves and have completely opted out of rational discussion by appeals to emotions. You have yet to tackle any actual point and just continue to throw out insults and jabs. 

So please, regale us with the tale of your enlightened superiority. I could stand a good chuckle.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Kabraxal said:


> Except comment was not in regards to just one freedom being stripped. I already discussed how Americans gleefully sold freedoms down the tubes with the Patriot Act. I agree that when other extreme minorities commit atrocious acts Americans and the gov't overreact and often strip more freedoms away in the name of "safety". Let's not mention the side stepping you have done when confronted with actual facts about gun violence, mass shootings, the assaults weapon ban that did nothing, and the fact this is an issue that will not actually be corrected with"take the guns and all is solved!".
> 
> But then, the fact these things were already made clear and offered up for a rebuttal but you jumped to "LOL but look at the most wonderful greatness in other places!" and then followed it up with the trite "low empathy" jab just like the rest of the gun control posters here. You and all those that use that line of completely exposed yourselves and have completely opted out of rational discussion by appeals to emotions. You have yet to tackle any actual point and just continue to throw out insults and jabs.
> 
> So please, regale us with the tale of your enlightened superiority. I could stand a good chuckle.


The only fact that is relevant is that you take away the ability of someone to kill en masse and you significantly reduce the problem. This has worked in every country that implemented major gun reforms. 

And yes the low empathy jab is necessary because it was empathy that allowed the rest of the world to physically give up their guns. It's lack of empathy that keeps Americans from wanting to give up theirs. If everyone had the same level of empathy for the victims them everyone would unite to get rid of the problem and not try to pretend that weapons of mass killings aren't even the reason why they happen in the first place. It's literally saying "I want my freedom and guns and I don't care if someone else dkes over it". It's selfish and rotten to the core.

The mass shooter has a profile and it's not someone who would obtain weapons of mass killings if they weren't easily available to him. He's the loner, 20 something, essentially coward who wouldn't even know how to acquire weapons of mass killings illegally if the government in fact did make it impossible to sell. Don't make it harder to buy, make itnhard to sell. Start somewhere but people have to be United on this and don't need stupid arguments like "right to freedom" and "Tyrannical Government" holding things back.

We give up our rights all the fucking time. This country sends people to jail for smoking marijuana. Fuck me with the "freedom" arguments. also, having the right to own weapons of mass killings is not the freedom you want to fight for considering all the other freedoms this country needs back while also finding a way to stop the bleeding.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

You all act like we have rights in the first place.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

At this point anybody whos still arguing for Americans to have the right to wield weapons basically designed for mass killings is a fool. People should have access to weapons that can kill 9 people in 30 seconds. There is no preparing for a rapid attack like that.

What sucks the most is that gun culture in America is so deeply rooted that i doubt that we ever reach the point where we can limit these mass shootings. Its like we all know what needs to be done but we just cant change. All we can do is keep people in our thoughts and prayers while we hope that we’re not one of the next people to be executed while doing normal every day tasks


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



virus21 said:


> You all act like we have rights in the first place.


I should have the right to own a fully functional nuke. 

Why limit myself to guns. It's so arbitrary.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> At this point anybody whos still arguing for Americans to have the right to wield weapons basically designed for mass killings is a fool. People should have access to weapons that can kill 9 people in 30 seconds. There is no preparing for a rapid attack like that.


A Glock can shoot that fast, should we get rid of all hand guns next?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

Anti Vax being brought up is pretty apt. It is relatively recent trend that uses the same excuse of personal liberty to justify its agenda. Very similar to how gun ownership is presented in America.But why is the consequences of the anti vax movement felt worldwide but mass shootings only occur in America?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> At this point anybody whos still arguing for Americans to have the right to wield weapons basically designed for mass killings is a fool. People should have access to weapons that can kill 9 people in 30 seconds. There is no preparing for a rapid attack like that.
> 
> What sucks the most is that gun culture in America is so deeply rooted that i doubt that we ever reach the point where we can limit these mass shootings. Its like we all know what needs to be done but we just cant change. All we can do is keep people in our thoughts and prayers while we hope that we’re not one of the next people to be executed while doing normal every day tasks


Someone who owns all these weapons is more likely to die by someone else's bullets than they would ever even shoot I to empty beer cans in their backyard. 

But THAT is an acceptable risk. Not a home invasion (where homicides aren't common AT ALL)or some future tyrannical government apparently.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 People Shot, Multiple Shooters Involved*



Tater said:


> I bet if Americans had more guns this would not happen anymore.


u know, whenever someone says something about when they took God out of schools they get laughed at... but when have we ever seen a catholic school being shot up?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How's it these white terrorists can get taken into custody without a scratch but black people can't get a traffic stop without worrying about getting shot 40 times?




its called "don't resist arrest and fight cops" how many of these guys have not surrendered to police and still end up being taken alive?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Mango13 said:


> A Glock can shoot that fast, should we get rid of all hand guns next?


Read my post again... i said any weapon that can kill 9 people in thirty seconds so a glock would count too. 

At the end of the day, our attachment to guns will be the downfall of alot of innocent people. Everyone’s little bullshit collection of weapons isnt gonna protect us from a tyrannical government. A tyrannical government in control of our rather large military forces wouldnt break a sweat killing or imprisoning the citizens of this country if push came to shove. 

People will only change their minds when someone they know becomes a victim of one of these killings


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*

Fuck Trump.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> Read my post again... i said any weapon that can kill 9 people in thirty seconds so a glock would count too.
> 
> At the end of the day, our attachment to guns will be the downfall of alot of innocent people. Everyone’s little bullshit collection of weapons isnt gonna protect us from a tyrannical government. A tyrannical government in control of our rather large military forces wouldnt break a sweat killing or imprisoning the citizens of this country if push came to shove.
> 
> People will only change their minds when someone they know becomes a victim of one of these killings


I don't buy for 1 second that the Tyrannical Government argument has even been thought through by anyone who makes it. Some features of Tyranny (including private and public tyranny) are already existent in modern America and Americans are oblivious to many of those features (pssst it's because no one being paid to plant this idea in anyone's head). Meanwhile, even IF it was remotely possible for a complete tyranny to take hold of this country, the first step would be to undo the entire checks and balances systems that are already in place. Meaning complete 1 party control would have to already exist. 

Ok so let's say that this does actually happen. Somehow America is now a 1 party dystopia with the courts, the congress, the Senate and the military under the control of one person (or more) that now want to use the military to attack Americans themeselves. So now not only have we somehow created a society where the rulers are single minded, we also have a military that is full of individuals who wouldn't mind killing their own. Who does the oppressing? Who does the killing? Why are they killing? What is motivating the military to so casually follow orders? To that extent?

Sorry. I don't buy that anyone actually really believes the Tyrannical Government argument at all and if it hadn't been brainlessly repeated by every gun nut, it wouldn't even be considered an argument since it's not an original argument and has not been thought through how it would come about and how impossible it is for it to happen in a country like America....

It's like believing that Canadians will invade America and take our lands and rape our women some day. Heck I think that's more likely than a Tyrannical Government in America.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



FriedTofu said:


> Anti Vax being brought up is pretty apt. It is relatively recent trend that uses the same excuse of personal liberty to justify its agenda. Very similar to how gun ownership is presented in America.But why is the consequences of the anti vax movement felt worldwide but mass shootings only occur in America?


I'm guessing it's because where antivax impacts are being felt, they're not mandatory?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> The only fact that is relevant is that you take away the ability of someone to kill en masse and you significantly reduce the problem. This has worked in every country that implemented major gun reforms.
> 
> And yes the low empathy jab is necessary because it was empathy that allowed the rest of the world to physically give up their guns. It's lack of empathy that keeps Americans from wanting to give up theirs. If everyone had the same level of empathy for the victims them everyone would unite to get rid of the problem and not try to pretend that weapons of mass killings aren't even the reason why they happen in the first place. It's literally saying "I want my freedom and guns and I don't care if someone else dkes over it". It's selfish and rotten to the core.
> 
> ...


Okay, if it's all about safety and keeping people alive: 

- ban smoking. How can we let so many people mindlessly harm and kill themselves and those nearby?! Savages. 
- ban drinking. All those senseless beatings, deaths, and bad decisions... you people are so heartless for not giving up your right to drink. Think of the children!
- ban knives. Look at all the murders throughout history with blades! How can we stand this grave injustice?
- ban any and all speech that can be construed as hate since it might incite violence. How dare you want the right to say offensive things... people kill themselves every day over hurtful words. Think of them you heartless bastards!
- the gov't should be allowed to enter your home at will and perform searches. Gotta make sure you savages are complying with our benevolent laws and won't hide your stockpiles of dangerous contraband!
- the gov't should be allowed to monitor your every communication and movement. We can't trust you to be safe. Who cares about your privacy... we got people to save!

I mean, who cares about any of these rights?! We got so many more lives to save! Fuck rights! Safety is more important! To hell with the fact it's just an illusion!

See how stupid this hysteria is? And several of those above are actually far more deadly than the right to bear arms that has you in such hysterics. And, not surprisingly, you still avoid dealing with the facts and tackling the issues others and myself have brought up that show this situation is more complex than you are making it out to be. How about tackling that instead of ranting mindlessly in your hysteria?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: El Paso Walmart Shooting. 20 DEAD, 26 Injured... WHEN WILL IT END?!*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> - Every year more than *10,000* americans are killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> - In 2018 *387* were killed by a mass shooter.
> 
> ...


 Good statistic, and one that is often overlooked. I wonder… Where is the line in terms of body count? Like how many people need to die year-over-year due to a particular cause before lawmakers try to improve the situation? I'm not implying that the government is the end-all be-all source of solutions to society's ills, but I think it can play a valuable role.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



Reaper said:


> I don't buy for 1 second that the Tyrannical Government argument has even been thought through by anyone who makes it. Some features of Tyranny (including private and public tyranny) are already existent in modern America and Americans are oblivious to many of those features (pssst it's because no one being paid to plant this idea in anyone's head). Meanwhile, even IF it was remotely possible for a complete tyranny to take hold of this country, the first step would be to undo the entire checks and balances systems that are already in place. Meaning complete 1 party control would have to already exist.
> 
> Ok so let's say that this does actually happen. Somehow America is now a 1 party dystopia with the courts, the congress, the Senate and the military under the control of one person (or more) that now want to use the military to attack Americans themeselves. So now not only have we somehow created a society where the rulers are single minded, we also have a military that is full of individuals who wouldn't mind killing their own. Who does the oppressing? Who does the killing? Why are they killing? What is motivating the military to so casually follow orders? To that extent?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct.. at this point, I’d respect gun nuts more if they said guns shouldnt be heavily regulated simply because they like them and want access to any guns they want. 

These gun nuts dont want to admit that guns normally do more bad than good and that for the most part guns arent really necessary for regular citizens to own in modern society. Its a frustrating thing to think about


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> You are absolutely correct.. at this point, I’d respect gun nuts more if they said guns shouldnt be heavily regulated simply because they like them and want access to any guns they want.
> 
> 
> 
> These gun nuts dont want to admit that guns normally do more bad than good and that for the most part guns arent really necessary for regular citizens to own in modern society. Its a frustrating thing to think about


I wouldn't respect them any more or less than the Tyrannical Government crowd. The "freedom to own guns" hinges on the tyrannical government argument. So if that part of their argument is ridiculous then the freedom argument becomes even less potent. 

I'd rather have the freedom to go to a pharmacy and buy my own penicillin without paying a middle man 300 bucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> You are absolutely correct.. at this point, I’d respect gun nuts more if they said guns shouldnt be heavily regulated simply because they like them and want access to any guns they want.
> 
> These gun nuts dont want to admit that guns normally do more bad than good and that for the most part guns arent really necessary for regular citizens to own in modern society. Its a frustrating thing to think about


Please prove they do more bad than good. Once you get down with your little circle jerk fallacy of tyrannical gov't being the only reason people are talking about gun rights.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*re: Murica: El Paso & Dayton Shooting Thread, 31 Dead*



ObsoleteMule said:


> Read my post again... i said any weapon that can kill 9 people in thirty seconds so a glock would count too.
> 
> At the end of the day, our attachment to guns will be the downfall of alot of innocent people. Everyone’s little bullshit collection of weapons isnt gonna protect us from a tyrannical government. A tyrannical government in control of our rather large military forces wouldnt break a sweat killing or imprisoning the citizens of this country if push came to shove.
> 
> *People will only change their minds when someone they know becomes a victim of one of these killings*


My brother, uncle, and father were all killed by guns.

I live in Baltimore, MD where gun deaths are very very common.

I keep a gun to protect myself.

Sometimes people use guns for protection. the worst part is with some of the laws people want to put on the books, I wouldn't be able to get a gun.

There is a true discussion to be had, but I don't think anyone truly wants to have it.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

1200 children are killed each year by cars, I'm going to keep sharing this because I think I'm making a point but I'm not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



jroc72191 said:


> its called "don't resist arrest and fight cops" how many of these guys have not surrendered to police and still end up being taken alive?


Ah, the most common excuse and response from your type.

Because the police don't use brute force and step out of line on the regular basis when the suspect isn't even resisting.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> My brother, uncle, and father were all killed by guns.
> 
> I live in Baltimore, MD where gun deaths are very very common.
> 
> ...


So the solution is to give everyone a gun?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



ObsoleteMule said:


> So the solution is to give everyone a gun?


works in fallout

surely must work IRL


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



virus21 said:


> You all act like we have rights in the first place.







There's a Carlin clip for everything. Rights aren't rights if they can be taken away. They're privileges.



jroc72191 said:


> u know, whenever someone says something about when they took God out of schools they get laughed at... but when have we ever seen a catholic school being shot up?


We should start a guns for catholic school boys program so they can shoot the priests when they get fucked in the ass by them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Reaper said:


> I'm guessing it's because where antivax impacts are being felt, they're not mandatory?


If that is the case, vaccinations were always not mandatory. There has to be another reason for the rise in outbreaks because vaccines not being mandatory was always there. I blame the breakdown of traditional family values and video games.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Headliner said:


> Ah, the most common excuse and response from your type.
> 
> Because the police don't use brute force and step out of line on the regular basis when the suspect isn't even resisting.


didn't say that... in teh case of kelly thomas, philando castile, eric garner and justine diamond the police were WAY out of line... but not with mike brown, or that other thug in i think it was portland.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Headliner said:


> Because the police don't use brute force and step out of line on the regular basis when the suspect isn't even resisting.


Well... in America they do because American cops are horribly trained.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Headliner said:


> Because the police don't use brute force and step out of line on the regular basis when the suspect isn't even resisting.





Lorromire said:


> Well... in America they do because American cops are horribly trained.


whoosh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

4 different stories in the last couple days. This is wild. Murica'.

Ohio man admits that he and his girlfriend planned mass killing at Toledo bar

Man asked Walmart salesperson to help him find something 'that would kill 200 people'



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160179277540876289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159960960662044672


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

Richard Clayton seems too good looking to be that crazy. Gonna assume self loathing homosexual until proven otherwise. If he just sucked some dick those people would still be alive.

Seriously though glad he was dumb enough to post that so he could be arrested.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Headliner said:


> Ah, the most common excuse and response from your type.
> 
> Because the police don't use brute force and step out of line on the regular basis when the suspect isn't even resisting.


What support to you have for your claim that it happeneds on a regular basis? Considering he amount of jobs/incidents/altercations they police face every day across america.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

We have an epidemic of White mass shooters in America. Where is the call for a White registry?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



JasonLives said:


> What support to you have for your claim that it happeneds on a regular basis? Considering he amount of jobs/incidents/altercations they police face every day across america.



























I could go on and spam this whole thread up with videos like this. It's not needed though. 

This has been happening for decades to the point where it's a regular occurrence nor is it shocking or surprising. I don't need stats or data to prove anything.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread &amp;amp; Threats*

This isn't from America, but a White Male Mass Shooter carrying multiple guns shot down the door of a mosque but was charged by a 65 year old man who wrestled him down and pinned him before he could kill anyone in Baerum, Norway. The shooter was able to only injure 1 person before he was taken down by the worshippers. 

The only fatality was the shooter's own sister whom he shot before trying to shoot up the Islamic Center....

This during Eid too. 

Picture of the man who took down the terrorist. 









They're being radicalized online as multiple hateful posts against immigration were discovered. He also made favorable posts about the Australian shooter who shot up the mosque in New Zealand.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread &amp;amp; Threats*



Reaper said:


> ...They're being radicalized online as multiple hateful posts against immigration were discovered. He also made favorable posts about the Australian shooter who shot up the mosque in New Zealand.


It makes you wonder how much of this wouldn't be happening now without the internet. Not that I'm a luddite, but 30 years ago if you wanted to join the neo nazis you either had to go to prison and join a gang or you had to do some footwork to find them. Now it's all a click away

It's kind of interesting how no matter the ideology (Islamic extremism, white nationalism, etc) the playbook is the same. Find young men, angry with the state of their lives and futures, and give them an enemy to blame for it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

@Headliner so this thread will serve as a general thread for current and upcoming mass shootings in the USA? Fine and tragic at the same damn time.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Headliner said:


>


That was a justifiable shooting. The person didnt follow orders and put his hand behind his back. At that point the officer thought the person was pulling out a weapon.
A officers job is to ACT, not REACT. If you react, you will be no 2 in every situation. If he would have waited to see if the guy pulled out a gun, the guy could have shot the officer before the officer had time to react. 
There was no time for the officer to see that the guy didnt pull out a gun. Science confirms this. When a person has decided to pull the trigger, you cant abort. From the time the brain has decided and until the trigger is pulled, it takes up to a second. But you cant abort during that second. The same reason why there are some cases where the suspect has been shot in the back. Because at the time the officer decided to pull the trigger the suspect was pointed towards him, but the time it took for the actual trigger to be pulled the suspect has time to turn his back. Its backed up by science and this is why officers go free in some cases.
If you want to see the actual gun being pulled by a suspect, its already too late. Then youre no 2. Like I said, a officer has to ACT and not REACT in these situations. 




Headliner said:


>


This however I cant see it being justifiable. However, its hard to tell how the officers angle was at the time of the shooting. 

You can spam all you want, but im sure many cases are perfectly justifiable. Ive done a lot of training and know how hard these situations are. How little time you have. And im in a country where there are a lot less firearms in motion.
But of course statistics matter. How many bad(where the officer is at fault) situations are there, compared to all the situations officers have on a daily basis around the country.

For sure there are BAD cops around, absolutly. But in a lot of cases its ignorance from the public and not the officer at fault. Like I wrote about in the first video. You have to know the scince and psychology behind a officers action to understand it. Its a job like no other.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



JasonLives said:


> That was a justifiable shooting. The person didnt follow orders and put his hand behind his back. At that point the officer thought the person was pulling out a weapon.
> A officers job is to ACT, not REACT. If you react, you will be no 2 in every situation. If he would have waited to see if the guy pulled out a gun, the guy could have shot the officer before the officer had time to react.
> There was no time for the officer to see that the guy didnt pull out a gun. Science confirms this. When a person has decided to pull the trigger, you cant abort. From the time the brain has decided and until the trigger is pulled, it takes up to a second. But you cant abort during that second. The same reason why there are some cases where the suspect has been shot in the back. Because at the time the officer decided to pull the trigger the suspect was pointed towards him, but the time it took for the actual trigger to be pulled the suspect has time to turn his back. Its backed up by science and this is why officers go free in some cases.
> If you want to see the actual gun being pulled by a suspect, its already too late. Then youre no 2. Like I said, a officer has to ACT and not REACT in these situations.


No it wasn't the video he linked sucked ass. There is a video out there of the entire situation and the cop screaming confusing conflicting directions at the guy and then low and behold he gets shot because the cop cant give clear concise directions


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: El Paso Mall Shooting... WHEN WILL IT END! 18 DEAD, Dozens Injured*



Mango13 said:


> No it wasn't the video he linked sucked ass. There is a video out there of the entire situation and the cop screaming confusing conflicting directions at the guy and then low and behold he gets shot because the cop cant give clear concise directions


Ive seen the full video. I would probably have done differently, it depends. I would have liked to have him on the ground and my partner can go ahed and handcuff him. But im guessing that the suspect is too close to the door, and there is no chance for the officers to know if anyone else is in the room. So they have to move him towards the police.

What instruction was even close to "put one hand behind your back in a motion that can cleary look like you are reaching for something"?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

So it seems to boil down to either:

The 2nd amendment gun rights are more important than anything at all, so therefore we can't even try anything close amending that, no matter really what happens.

And/Or

The problem is so damn complex and huge that really nothing can be done so let's not try anything.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

https://m.sfgate.com/news/article/Report-Woman-opens-fire-at-DMV-because-line-was-14085107.php


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread &amp;amp; Threats*



yeahbaby! said:


> So it seems to boil down to either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If no one has weapons of mass killing, no one needs to defend themselves from other people with weapons of mass killing and therefore it has a significant natural impact on gun ownership. It's no longer a cultural issue. How many countries have easily solved this problem. 

It's only complex because a huge fuck ton of Americans simply lack in empathy. That's really all it is. Most countries where mass murder happens react immediately to find new ways to at least try to implement better reforms and controls and people themselves do it in large numbers because they have empathy for their fellow man. 

It's not just in mass murder. You see American's lack of empathy through how broken our healthcare is, how terrible our job benefits are, how vicious and barbaric our military is, how many butchers we seem to have in our police force compared to other countries, how we treat people seeking refuge and asylum, how we use our law enforcement to incarcerate millions of people ... 

I will admit that the complexity is in figuring out what in particular in America created such a huge population of low empathy humans. So much so that even living in a democracy these people somehow consistently vote low empathy individuals into positions of power and well.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread &amp;amp; Threats*



Reaper said:


> If no one has weapons of mass killing, no one needs to defend themselves from other people with weapons of mass killing and therefore it has a significant natural impact on gun ownership. It's no longer a cultural issue. How many countries have easily solved this problem.
> 
> It's only complex because a huge fuck ton of Americans simply lack in empathy. That's really all it is. Most countries where mass murder happens react immediately to find new ways to at least try to implement better reforms and controls and people themselves do it in large numbers because they have empathy for their fellow man.
> 
> ...


Yeah in my response I was really parroting in general what I've heard the pro-gunners say.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

*Ohio teen threatens to shoot federal agents, Planned Parenthood; had about 10,000 rounds of ammunition, 25 guns: Police*



> An Ohio teenager threatened to shoot federal agents, a Planned Parenthood and a gay bar and was found at a residence that had a gun vault and around 10,000 rounds of ammunition, according to police and court documents.
> 
> Justin Olsen, 18, was the moderator of an online chat where he made light of mass shootings and made the threats against all federal agents, the nonprofit, and an undisclosed gay bar, according to a police report from the Boardman Police Department.
> 
> ...


Good thing the feds caught this little shithead incel before his "jokes" matured into a fatal matter.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> *Ohio teen threatens to shoot federal agents, Planned Parenthood; had about 10,000 rounds of ammunition, 25 guns: Police*
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the feds caught this little shithead incel before his "jokes" matured into a fatal matter.


How does a teen stockpile that much weaponry?!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> *Ohio teen threatens to shoot federal agents, Planned Parenthood; had about 10,000 rounds of ammunition, 25 guns: Police*
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the feds caught this little shithead incel before his "jokes" matured into a fatal matter.


Law Enforcement doing their thing? Wonders never cease! It's about time they did, many of the shooters were known to be threats or have signs and yet nothing was done.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



virus21 said:


> How does a teen stockpile that much weaponry?!


He lived with his dad so most of the guns were likely pops'.




Miss Sally said:


> Law Enforcement doing their thing? Wonders never cease! It's about time they did, many of the shooters were known to be threats or have signs and yet nothing was done.


Exactly. Even with this arrest they knew about the guy since February.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> He lived with his dad so most of the guns were likely pops'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why does his old man have that many guns?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



virus21 said:


> Then why does his old man have that many guns?


Some folks in the comments section on FB say that amount of firepower is not uncommon for avid gun collectors. If pops purchased the weapons and ammunition legally then he can amass such a large stockpile. 

This Is America.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> Some folks in the comments section on FB say that amount of firepower is not uncommon for avid gun collectors. If pops purchased the weapons and ammunition legally then he can amass such a large stockpile.
> 
> This Is America.


This is true. I know a couple who collect and they have about 2-3k in ammo. They only have bolt action and hunting rifles though. But they have about 15 of them. If gun collectors go shooting a lot they always stockpile on ammo when it's cheap.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

If you're a gun nut and a parent your kids should not have any access to the guns when alone. This seems like shitty parenting and shitty gun management.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Draykorinee said:


> If you're a gun nut and a parent your kids should not have any access to the guns when alone. This seems like shitty parenting and shitty gun management.


They shouldn't have access at all. Especially this guy since he probably sounds like an immature loser, that's warning signs right there not to let him near the guns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

No talk about the scum bag in Philly yesterday and the dirt bags throwing garbage at the cops? Nobody died but I believe a mass shooting is defined as 3 or more shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



bradatar said:


> No talk about the scum bag in Philly yesterday and the dirt bags throwing garbage at the cops? Nobody died but I believe a mass shooting is defined as 3 or more shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that story received its own thread in this section.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> I believe that story received its own thread in this section.




Thanks, rarely come into this section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Gunman at large in hijacked mail truck, 'shooting at random people' in Odessa, Texas*



> A gunman or gunmen in a hijacked mail truck were being sought for "shooting at random people" in Odessa, Texas, police warned.
> 
> Thirteen people have been shot and one suspect has been apprehended, said Art Martinez, communications operator with Texas' Department of Public Safety.
> 
> ...





https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ming-shooter-odessa-texas-police-say-n1048656

Heard rumors of 20+ injured when is the insanity gonna stop


Edit: https://twitter.com/DavidBegnaud/status/1167912378215743490


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



> BREAKING: An "active shooter was shot and killed," in Odessa, Texas that left at least 13 people shot, Midland Police said. "There is no active shooter at this time." abcn.ws/32hQZqt


Thoughts & Prayers to the people injured in today's episode of _Murica_.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



virus21 said:


> Then why does his old man have that many guns?


It's a mental illness like any kind of hoarding behavior. Unfortunately if someone hoards 25 cats you would have everyone say they have a problem. But if they hoard 25 guns, that's considered "normal" in this country.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> Thoughts & Prayers to the people injured in today's episode of _Murica_.


Thoughts and prayers. 

Thoughts and prayers.

Thoughts and prayers.

In desi culture they say that saying something 3 times is more powerful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Reaper said:


> . But if they hoard 25 guns, that's considered "normal" in this country.


In the same vocal tone one complements one on their dick size.....And yes, I am making a connection between the two


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> Thoughts & Prayers to the people injured in today's episode of _Murica_.


Sorry I was not aware shootings in the US had its own thread now, sigh


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



JustAName said:


> Sorry I was not aware shootings in the US had its own thread now, sigh


It's really fucking sad.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Clique said:


> It's really fucking sad.


It's far, far beyond sad at this point, it's even beyond scary, it's becoming casual where "small shootings" are no longer worth reporting on. The worst part is there is no legitimate reason to think it's gonna become any better, quite the opposite. Shit has spiraled out of control at supersonic speed, boundaries people used to be afraid of going past or felt were a big deal to pass now means nothing. Humanity is extremely sick and while yes it's extremely highlighted in the US, at best case scenario it's a latent world wide issue that will explode unless some kind of miracle happens


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



JustAName said:


> It's far, far beyond sad at this point, it's even beyond scary, it's becoming casual where "small shootings" are no longer worth reporting on. The worst part is there is no legitimate reason to think it's gonna become any better, quite the opposite. Shit has spiraled out of control at supersonic speed, boundaries people used to be afraid of going past or felt were a big deal to pass now means nothing. Humanity is extremely sick and while yes it's extremely highlighted in the US, at best case scenario it's a latent world wide issue that will explode unless some kind of miracle happens


I lived in a country with Taliban terrorists during the peak of their terrorism. The fear of nothing changing there didn't quite get this bad as it has here in the states. 

At least in Pakistan, it was a war of attrition so you were hopeful that the bloodshed would end one day when the Taliban were annihilated. This is also a cultural problem but it has no opposition that'll end it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

Thoughts and Prayers. USA USA USA. Greatest country in the World.

That'll fix this right? I mean that's the only "solution" ever put forth, well that and arming everyone which somehow seems like a reasonable way to live life to many people in America.

All the effort put into keeping immigrants out of America and the much more serious issue of Americans constantly killing other Americans is consistently ignored.



Reaper said:


> I lived in a country with Taliban terrorists during the peak of their terrorism. The fear of nothing changing there didn't quite get this bad as it has here in the states.
> 
> At least in Pakistan, it was a war of attrition so you were hopeful that the bloodshed would end one day when the Taliban were annihilated. This is also a cultural problem but it has no opposition that'll end it.


At least with the Taliban there was opposition, there was a War to wipe them out. With America's Gun Culture and the way many Americans value guns over Human life nothing is done to address the issue.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Let's just kill this debate here. Insert something about UK and knife crime, something about cars and drink drivers, 2nd ammendment, more god, less mental people and better parents.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Draykorinee said:


> Let's just kill this debate here. Insert something about UK and knife crime, something about cars and drink drivers, 2nd ammendment, more god, less mental people and better parents.


You forgot the big one. American't do nuthing.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just kill this debate here. Insert something about UK and knife crime, something about cars and drink drivers, 2nd ammendment, more god, less mental people and better parents.
> ...


I also forgot more guns.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Draykorinee said:


> I also forgot more guns.


How can we not talk about the cartels to the south and cross-state gun smuggling. 

Oh and did you mention slipping and falling in bathtubs? I forgot.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

But we know that the official statement is VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*

Cue Deep with stats to try and convince us the gun problem isn't that bad compared to the 1930's or compared to the Congo.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Cue Deep with stats to try and convince us the gun problem isn't that bad compared to the 1930's or compared to the Congo.


Ah yeah, forgot the comparison with third world countries.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Murica: Mass Shooter Thread & Threats*



Draykorinee said:


> I also forgot more guns.


If the solution is more guns, do tourists need to rent guns when visiting America?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

A 17 month old was shot. She'll live, but fuck.

7 dead, 21 wounded not including the shooter.

And this one wasn't even planned apparently.

Guy got pulled over for not using his turn signal and just opened fire. Guy went GTA, not blaming the games obviously, but it is kinda similar. Gets pulled over for a simple traffic violation, opens fire on the cops, then speeds off. Shoots a mail person and takes the mail truck. Starts just shooting random people as he drives. Goes to a mall and starts shooting it up. Then cops kill him. The videos from this are crazy.

This isn't even the top story on the news. I get an impending hurricane is important. Maybe it's better this way. less coverage may mean less inspire to copycat, I don't know.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

It's probably not top news because it's so mundane this year.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Draykorinee said:


> It's probably not top news because it's so mundane this year.


That's what I meant. We're getting numb to this and it's happening incredibly quickly.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

I have been banned from the main mass shooting thread so there was nowhere else for me post to this. My apologies. Feel free to merge.

*AT LEAST 10 TEENS INJURED IN SHOOTING AT HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL GAME IN ALABAMA*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/31/us/mobile-ladd-peebles-stadium-shooting/index.html



> *(CNN)*Gunfire broke out after a high school football game in Alabama late Friday, leaving 10 teens injured, half of them critically.
> The victims in the shooting in Mobile ranged in age from 15 to 18, police said. They were at Ladd-Peebles Stadium for the game between LeFlore and Williamson high schools when shots rang out, Mobile Police Chief Lawrence Battiste told reporters.
> 
> Of the nine people shot, three remained hospitalized Saturday afternoon, Battiste said at a news conference. Injuries to the 10th teenager were not known..
> ...


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Here we go again!

Time to drop my weekly “Prayers and Thoughts” post.

See you all again in a week


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

*"This is unacceptable for people to not to be able to come out and enjoy an event."*

well I guess thats the price you pay for letting any idiot own a gun. The bigger picture of this problem isn't something gets thought about much it would seem.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

How does one get banned from a school shooting thread [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Imagine needing to merge 2 mass shooting threads in 24 hours lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

Merica


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Draykorinee said:


> Imagine needing to merge 2 mass shooting threads in 24 hours lol.


Your delight at violence is pretty gross. I've noticed a pattern of jokey posts from you whenever people get shot in America. I'm sure you'll act like your posts are necessary and courageous because of your political views blah blah blah but it's actually just you being an awful person.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Draykorinee said:


> Imagine needing to merge 2 mass shooting threads in 24 hours lol.


Imagine being constantly inundated with this shit on a daily bases and NOT thinking that gun culture is a huge part of the problem.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Crona said:


> Draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine needing to merge 2 mass shooting threads in 24 hours lol.
> ...


It can't be, Switzerland have lots of guns!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

RIP, again.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

This wouldn't have happened if every single person there had a gun including the kids on the field.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*

I really feel that our society (America) must implement some school system of early mental health education/resource awareness to instill that treating bleakness is not weakness. I realize it's impossible to ensure you capture a kid/teen's attention span and if they want to, dejected ones will just hear without listening before the bell rings and they return to depression and desolation, but I think it is far better than the essentially nothing that's been done to advance the collective conscious on that topic for decades.

Note that I'm not at all deflecting guns' role in all the shootings by stating that; I simply observe that we have a pretty deep depression issue and I think today's accelerated environment in America only exacerbates that. Early mental health education/resource awareness might be the catalyst many needed so they can get help years before sinking into the radical mindstate of shooting people.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This wouldn't have happened if every single person there had a gun including the kids on the field.


"we have a problem in our country, this calls for one of two options, 1. we ban weapons to the general public. 2. we bring in more guns to protect people from the guns"

"option 2 seems pretty good"


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This wouldn't have happened if every single person there had a gun including the kids on the field.


Well the shooter used an illegal firearm so whether these people had the right to be armed or not, they still would have been targets.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

same old shit

like a meme at this point


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



CamillePunk said:


> Your delight at violence is pretty gross. I've noticed a pattern of jokey posts from you whenever people get shot in America. I'm sure you'll act like your posts are necessary and courageous because of your political views blah blah blah but it's actually just you being an awful person.


I'm sure if you're desperate to find a reason to throw ad hominem attacks around you could find gallows humour offensive but I would question why mine in particular and not the other posters who consistently make humerous/sarcastic posts regarding American gun violence strikes such a cord with you.

Go find a safe space, your weak personal attacks are better put to other uses.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



CamillePunk said:


> Your delight at violence is pretty gross. I've noticed a pattern of jokey posts from you whenever people get shot in America. I'm sure you'll act like your posts are necessary and courageous because of your political views blah blah blah but it's actually just you being an awful person.


Iunno why you bother, these threads always turn into circle jerks over various opinions. I mostly pop in these threads to have a peek at some of the more interesting opinions. :shrug


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Miss Sally said:


> Iunno why you bother, these threads always turn into circle jerks over various opinions. I mostly pop in these threads to have a peek at some of the more interesting opinions. :shrug


Bingo, and that's why I don't bother. Thats why me and everyone else makes gallows humour jokes. Because its the same old same old every time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It is a good idea to have a thread for these.

http://fox2now.com/2019/08/23/massi...north-st-louis-after-shots-fired-near-soldan/



> 8-year-old girl killed in quadruple shooting near Soldan High School
> 
> PBY KEVIN S. HELD AND MICHELLE MADARAS
> 
> ...


Yesterday afternoon attended a Kentfield, California high school double-header of junior varsity and varsity teams playing one another, McClymonds from Oakland versus Marin Catholic (where Jared Goff made a name for himself locally before moving on to Berkeley and the NFL's Rams), so these football exhibition-related shootings are particularly frustrating to behold.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Another School Shooting, this time in Alabama. (Video)*



Draykorinee said:


> Bingo, and that's why I don't bother. Thats why me and everyone else makes gallows humour jokes. Because its the same old same old every time.


Pretty much, so just look around. See some info and leave. Sometimes get a good laugh!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Good god. I don't know how anyone is going out in public anymore over there, let alone their kids. 

I'd be scared shitless, probably even buy a gun because of it. It's all fear, mass gun consumption, and social misfits with nothing to live for other than the notoriety of being 'the next'.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

[in case it isn't obvious, Virginia Tech, Columbine and Sandy Hook Jerseys with bullet holes]


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What an idiot. He should have brought a gun instead of a bulletproof vest for his safety. Better chance of getting through.


----------

